# Tradimenti



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui"  vengono fatti quasi solo
per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.

Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano 
quindi no cornuto uno e furbo l 'altro,  in realta  sono persone che frequentano promisquamente
le stesse persone, in  triangoli, ottangoli etc. etc.

essere fedeli in questo momento storico ci emargina di fronte alla gente che ci circonda!
ormai il mondo va in questa direzione.
Frequentamenti promisqui senza passione che danno più emozioni nel raccontarlo
che nell 'atto stesso.
La colpa per noi cristiani secondo me è dei 10 comandamenti, sono troppi!
ignorandone qualcuno ci sentiamo brave persone lo stesso,
Basterebbe  un solo comandamento  da rispettare " non fare ad altri quello che non vorresti che venga fatto a te "
sicuramente il mondo sarebbe migliore!


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui"  vengono fatti quasi solo
> per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.
> 
> Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano
> ...


Quindi secondo te i tradimenti sono solo fatti da persone promiscue a prescindere e praticamente essere infedeli è la moda del momento ed essere fedeli no.

Questa la tua analisi del tradimento?

E assolutamente irrispettosa non tanto per i traditori che hanno le spalle larghe, ma per i traditi.

Sei un tradito, un traditore o entrambi?


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui" vengono fatti quasi solo
> per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.
> 
> Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano
> ...


ma sei fuori???


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Ma Ballerino...sei lo stesso con cui io e Monsieur stavamo "chiacchierando" ieri sulla home all'articolo dello scambismo?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te i tradimenti sono solo fatti da persone promiscue a prescindere e praticamente essere infedeli è la moda del momento ed essere fedeli no.
> 
> Questa la tua analisi del tradimento?
> 
> ...


diciamo che faccio di tutto per non essere un frequentatore promisquo, non è facile avere  certe certezze al mondo d'oggi.
Mi dispiace per i traditi il tradimento ormai fa parte della società, viene spinta dai mass media all'esasperazione indicandolo
come positivo con racconti di storie a lieto fine.

Se poi dalle statistiche si apprendono notizie come queste:

"Boom del test di paternità fai da te, il 20% dei figli è di un altro"

Come si fa a non considerarli rapporti promisqui?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma Ballerino...sei lo stesso con cui io e Monsieur stavamo "chiacchierando" ieri sulla home all'articolo dello scambismo?


yes


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> diciamo che faccio di tutto per non essere un frequentatore promisquo, non è facile avere  certe certezze al mondo d'oggi.
> Mi dispiace per i traditi il tradimento ormai fa parte della società, viene spinta dai mass media all'esasperazione indicandolo
> come positivo con racconti di storie a lieto fine.
> 
> ...


Diciamo che fai di tutto per non essere promiscuo?
Ok...quindi se la tua fidanzata lo è e tu no?
Se colpevole pure tu?

Di storie a lieto fine qui dentro ce n'è ben poche Ballerino, davvero ben poche.
Qui dentro il tradimento non è moda è solo dolore.
Dei traditi, dei traditori...

Quello che c'è alla tv o sui giornali è propaganda, moda come dici tu ma non vita reale.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Diciamo che fai di tutto per non essere promiscuo?
> Ok...quindi se la tua fidanzata lo è e tu no?
> Se colpevole pure tu?
> 
> ...


Volevo dire che esco con persone libere a vista, (non faccio indagini per scoprire se hanno altre relazioni segrete)
ti avevo già spiegato nell 'altro post i miei problemi nelle relazioni.

Poi riguardo i tradimenti divresti leggere la discussione  "Vorrei capire cosa mi succede .."
vorrei sapere cosa ne pensi al riguardo?

Con delle superficialità così stiamo ancora a definirli tradimenti x me sono rapporti promisqui


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Volevo dire che esco con persone libere a vista, (non faccio indagini per scoprire se hanno altre relazioni segrete)
> ti avevo già spiegato nell 'altro post i miei problemi nelle relazioni.
> 
> Poi riguardo i tradimenti divresti leggere la discussione  "Vorrei capire cosa mi succede .."
> ...


Si, ricordo che le donne ti si appiccicano a cozza diventando gelose all'inverosimile eccetera...
Posto che se le trovi tutte così forse dovresti chiederti se tu non fai qualcosa, assolutamente in maniera involontaria, per scatenare queste reazioni oppure semplicemente attiri lo stesso tipo di donna.

Bisogna essere sicure di se stesse probabilmente per non essere gelose magari di un bel ragazzo che per lavoro ha intorno solo donne...forse sei tu che con alcuni atteggiamenti le rendi insicure.

Per il 3d che indichi come hai visto non sto intervenendo. 

La mia idea in proposito è molto da favola.
L'amore non si misura a beni materiali, ma...ad amore appunto.
E lei credo provi un tipo di amore tiepido, che non è uguale alla mia idea di amore.

E tu che ne pensi?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, ricordo che le donne ti si appiccicano a cozza diventando gelose all'inverosimile eccetera...
> Posto che se le trovi tutte così forse dovresti chiederti se tu non fai qualcosa, assolutamente in maniera involontaria, per scatenare queste reazioni oppure semplicemente attiri lo stesso tipo di donna.
> 
> Bisogna essere sicure di se stesse probabilmente per non essere gelose magari di un bel ragazzo che per lavoro ha intorno solo donne...forse sei tu che con alcuni atteggiamenti le rendi insicure.
> ...


Pur non originale mi sono rivenduto una proposta che mi era stata qualche anno fà da una ragazza simile a cui ho risposto 
" se avevo qualche dubbio sul fatto di rivedersi ora ne sono certo penso proprio di no!" 

Gli ho dato un consiglio scrivendo 

"Ti do un consiglio:
sposa l'altro quello ricco e proponi al ragazzo di cui dici essere innamorata di essere il tuo eterno amante confidandogli la sicurezza economica del primo e che potete vivere bene tutti e tre!
Penso sia la soluzione ideale per persone con il tuo stile!"


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> *Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui"  vengono fatti quasi solo
> per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.
> *
> Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano
> ...



ma per piacere! 
che avrà di così bello poi la società che ci circonda, per desiderare di "sentirsi in uguaglianza"??


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma per piacere!
> che avrà di così bello poi la società che ci circonda, per desiderare di "sentirsi in uguaglianza"??



scusami,

dalla risposta deduco che non abbia neanche letto bene..
non era meglio chiedere spiegazioni che avventurarsi in una risposta di casualità. 
dato che  non avevi capito di cosa si parlava...


----------



## Spider (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui"  vengono fatti quasi solo
> per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.
> 
> Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano
> ...


... il nostro attuale periodo storico non credo sia peggiore di quello passato, anzi per molti versi è migliore.
Meno guerre e meno dittatture, in fondo anche maggiore libertà di esprimersi. Certo non tutto è lineare e la strada da percorrere verso una vera democrazia è ancora lunga. anche il concetto di amore si evolve e con esso il senso che si da al tradimento.
 Ci sono state guerre in nome dell'amore e del tradimento... I due concetti non si eludono, ma anzi si rafforzano insieme.
Puoi tradire solo chi ami, altrimenti...è solo un rapporto promiscuo, come dici tu.
ma se ami, sai che stai tradendo.
... e la libertà di fare ad altri quello che vorresti fosse fatto a te, non sempre coincide con la libertà dell'altro.
...piuttosto rispetta l'altro e la sua libertà.

Thornside


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui"  vengono fatti quasi solo
> per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.
> 
> Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano
> ...


Io penso che il tradimento sia sempre esistito. Forse un tempo i tradimenti erano meno frequenti, ora le occasioni sono parecchie, per uomini e donne. Forse una volta era più frequente il tradimento maschile. Entrambi i miei nonni erano traditori conclamati e le mie nonne raccontavano e vivevano questa esperienza in modo rassegnato, come se l'essere tradite da un uomo fosse una condizione quasi necessaria.

Penso che siano le modalità di conoscere persone e perpetrare i tradimenti ad essere molto cambiate nel tempo.

E che le dinamiche all'interno della coppia moderna si sviluppino intorno a questo recente equilibrio tra uomo e donna molto difficile da gestire.


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusami,
> 
> dalla risposta deduco che non abbia neanche letto bene..
> non era meglio chiedere spiegazioni che avventurarsi in una risposta di casualità.
> dato che  non avevi capito di cosa si parlava...



e di che parlavi? che basterebbe un solo comandamento?


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... il nostro attuale periodo storico non credo sia peggiore di quello passato, anzi per molti versi è migliore.
> Meno guerre e meno dittatture, in fondo anche maggiore libertà di esprimersi. Certo non tutto è lineare e la strada da percorrere verso una vera democrazia è ancora lunga. anche il concetto di amore si evolve e con esso il senso che si da al tradimento.
> Ci sono state guerre in nome dell'amore e del tradimento... I due concetti non si eludono, ma anzi si rafforzano insieme.
> Puoi tradire solo chi ami, altrimenti...è solo un rapporto promiscuo, come dici tu.
> ...


Viviamo addirittura in un periodo migliore?

va' che con la "morte" ormai conclamata di dio ed il dissolvimento delle ideologie so' spariti i nostri punti di riferimento e navigando a vista in questa democrazia bloccata, mai compiuta, vai a sbatte la capoccia ogni due per tre...

ormai si e' interrotta la tua storia perche' non hai piu' un futuro o meglio una speranza nel futuro..

nun me fa' di' che si stava meglio quando si stava peggio...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pur non originale mi sono rivenduto una proposta che mi era stata qualche anno fà da una ragazza simile a cui ho risposto
> " se avevo qualche dubbio sul fatto di rivedersi ora ne sono certo penso proprio di no!"
> 
> Gli ho dato un consiglio scrivendo
> ...


Si, a grandi linee la penso come te in questo caso.
Ma senza colpevolizzare la persona che decide che i beni materiali siano più importanti di due cuori e una capanna.

Per inciso l'idea di due cuori e una capanna mi fra abbastanza rabbrividire, perchè i soldi sono decisamente importanti ma...
Le mie scelte sentimentali non hanno mai riguardato il 730 o le carte di credito.

Purtroppo o per fortuna.

Per ora posso dire per fortuna...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... il nostro attuale periodo storico non credo sia peggiore di quello passato, anzi per molti versi è migliore.
> Meno guerre e meno dittatture, in fondo anche maggiore libertà di esprimersi. Certo non tutto è lineare e la strada da percorrere verso una vera democrazia è ancora lunga. anche il concetto di amore si evolve e con esso il senso che si da al tradimento.
> Ci sono state guerre in nome dell'amore e del tradimento... I due concetti non si eludono, ma anzi si rafforzano insieme.
> Puoi tradire solo chi ami, altrimenti...è solo un rapporto promiscuo, come dici tu.
> ...



tradisce solo chi ama?  una nuova equazione?
quindi  una persona può dirsi amata solo se viene tradita...
Le persone che soffrono per i tradimenti subiti sbagliano...
non si accorgono di quanto sono fortunate di avere accanto una persona che
pur tradendoli  li ami cosi appassionatamente.

TEBE aiutoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, a grandi linee la penso come te in questo caso.
> Ma senza colpevolizzare la persona che decide che i beni materiali siano più importanti di due cuori e una capanna.
> 
> Per inciso l'idea di due cuori e una capanna mi fra abbastanza rabbrividire, perchè i soldi sono decisamente importanti ma...
> ...


fra due cuori e una capanna e la grettezza di una scelta esclusivamente du dati venali c'è la sacrosanta via di mezzo che fa decidere al cuore , cervello fegato o cistifellea se preferite ...rimboccandosi le maniche in due per migliorare e prosperare


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *tradisce solo chi ama?  una nuova equazione?
> quindi  una persona può dirsi amata solo se viene tradita...
> *Le persone che soffrono per i tradimenti subiti sbagliano...
> non si accorgono di quanto sono fortunate di avere accanto una persona che
> ...


Non credo che tu abbia interpretato bene quello che dice Mario2.

Io l'ho intesa così: solo se ami davvero hai la consapevolezza di aver tradito il tuo compagno con tutto il carico emotivo che ne consegue.
Altrimenti si parla di un rapporto dove entrambi fanno allegramente sesso con altri (rapporto promiscuo, come diceva l'autore del thread).
Più si ama, più il tradimento ha un significato profondo per chi lo vive e lo subisce.

Io l' ho capita così... Mario, spero di non aver snaturato il tuo pensiero.


----------



## The Cheater (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui"  vengono fatti quasi solo
> per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.
> 
> Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano
> ...


il concetto è giusto ma solo STATISTICAMENTE parlando visto che sono più le coppie con un tradimento vissuto/in corso che non le coppie eternamente fedeli

ma sul discorso morale ti smentisco perchè è vero che spesso il tradimento nasce anche da un contesto di persone (amici, colleghi ecc.) che ci portano magari la prima volta a prendere "sta botta de vita" ma pensare che lo si faccia per sentirsi alla pari di altri mi sembra eccessivo...triste...

si tradisce per mille motivi...certe volte intrinsechi nella coppia, tante altre vole no...

ci sono coppie splendide, brillanti e iperattive, complici e felici, e con tenore sessuale alto...e anche sufficientemente credenti (visto che abbiamo uscito l'argomento religioso)...insomma, la coppia apparentemente perfetta dove però magicamente un giorno vai a scoprire che uno dei 2 ha un amante da anni...
...e poi ci sono coppie disgraziate, piene di problemi, senza sesso e senza intesa...coppie finite che vanno avanti giusto per il concetto di famiglia...dove però nessuno dei 2 si sogna di tradire l'altro...

il tradimento è una scienza inesatta...esiste e basta, ed è giusto indagare sulle cause ma non bisogna a mio parere esagerare perchè tali cause non è detto che ci siano sempre...spesso tutto nasce solamente dall'ormone sbagliato al momento sbagliato!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il concetto è giusto ma solo STATISTICAMENTE parlando visto che sono più le coppie con un tradimento vissuto/in corso che non le coppie eternamente fedeli
> 
> ma sul discorso morale ti smentisco perchè è vero che spesso il tradimento nasce anche da un contesto di persone (amici, colleghi ecc.) che ci portano magari la prima volta a prendere "sta botta de vita" ma pensare che lo si faccia per sentirsi alla pari di altri mi sembra eccessivo...triste...
> 
> ...


interessante...  vorrei sapere cosa ne pensi riguardo

tradisce solo chi ama? una nuova equazione?
quindi una persona può dirsi amata solo se viene tradita...
Le persone che soffrono per i tradimenti subiti sbagliano...
non si accorgono di quanto sono fortunate di avere accanto una persona che
pur tradendoli li ami cosi appassionatamente.


----------



## Lostris (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> *Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui"  vengono fatti quasi solo
> per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.*
> 
> Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano
> ...



Giuda ballerino! Mi verrebbe da dire... :mrgreen:
È un ragionamento difficile da sostenere. 
A parte che mi sembra eccessivo parlare di emarginazione sociale, ma leggere che una persona ne sarebbe vittima in quanto fedele, mi fa ridere. (senza offesa eh)

Vado con ordine. Pensare che la molla del tradimento sia un mettersi in pari - mi compro le scarpe firmate perchè nel mio ambiente ce le hanno tutti e se io non le ho sono uno sfigato - mi fa inorridire. 
E a meno che non ci troviamo dinanzi ad un soggetto di una pochezza mentale veramente incredibile da immaginare, non credo sia possibile. 
Si parla di persone, qui, innanzitutto. Poi se così fosse il tradimento sarebbe esibito, non qualcosa da nascondere.
E non è che non lo si dica per sola paura delle conseguenze con il compagno ufficiale. 
C'è anche questa componente, ma in generale, a parte alcuni casi, nessuno si vanta della propria promiscuità occasionale o seriale che sia. 
E chi lo fa alle spalle del proprio partner, generalmente fa pena o rabbia, non suscita certo ammirazione.

E proprio la componente religiosa, che tu citi secondo me un po' a sproposito e che spessissimo è vissuta in modo utilitaristico ed esibita peggio in modo ipocrita, è uno dei fattori che regge proprio l'impalcatura della condanna morale e sociale del tradimento.

E la tua proposta di comandamento unico non sta in piedi, dato che chi è moralmente sereno nella scelta di "frequentazioni promiscue" (a volte accade) è anche disposto che il proprio partner faccia altrettanto, dato che fondano il loro rapporto su altro rispetto all'esclusività sessuale.
Opinabile e non condivisibile, forse, ma accade.


----------



## bubu (2 Maggio 2012)

penso che il tradimento ci sia sempre stato e sempre ci sarà. Da quando lavorano la maggior parte delle donne non è più una prerogativa degli uomini. Sono convinta che se ne parli semplicemente di più, come succede per mille altre cose.
Al giorno d'oggi si hanno tantissime occasioni, siamo tutti di corsa, siamo anche un po' annoiati e con la voglia di evadere da una routine che va stretta. Ci mettiamo mille problemi inutili e perdiamo spesso di vista le cose importanti pensando davvero che siamo eterni...o che abbiamo davvero tanto tempo davanti a noi.
Alle volte basterebbe fermarsi ed apprezzare le piccole cose che abbiamo per essere contenti


----------



## The Cheater (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> interessante...  vorrei sapere cosa ne pensi riguardo
> 
> tradisce solo chi ama? una nuova equazione?
> quindi una persona può dirsi amata solo se viene tradita...
> ...


non stravolgere i concetti...open your mind :mrgreen:

tradiscono tutti, anche gli innamorati...così come ci sono tanti disamorati che comunque non tradiscono...

non esiste l'equazione "ti amo quindi non ti tradisco" e le storie qui raccontate lo confermano

la mia non è una sentenza, ma semplicemente una mia considerazione basata su fatti personalmente vissuti...
...così come in una relazione finita non è detto che ci si tradisca, in una convivenza felice non è escluso che ci siano tradimenti...ecco...!!!


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Giuda ballerino! Mi verrebbe da dire... :mrgreen:
> È un ragionamento difficile da sostenere.
> A parte che mi sembra eccessivo parlare di emarginazione sociale, ma leggere che una persona ne sarebbe vittima in quanto fedele, mi fa ridere. (senza offesa eh)
> 
> ...


 dici che il tradimento non è esibito?
 nessuna amica o amico di hai mai confidato di una avventura parlandone come  di una conquista ?
 o vivi isolato o in un paese straniero dove non conosci la lingua,
 certo i diretti interessati sono sempre l 'ultimi a saperlo è ormai cosa nota.
 Devo cominciare a pensare di essere una persona di grande fiducia
 dato che di queste confidenze ne ricevo ogni giorno?


----------



## bubu (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> dici che il tradimento non è esibito?
> nessuna amica o amico di hai mai confidato di una avventura parlandone come  di una conquista ?
> o vivi isolato o in un paese straniero dove non conosci la lingua,
> certo i diretti interessati sono sempre l 'ultimi a saperlo è ormai cosa nota.
> ...


come dicevo se ne parla semplicemente di più. 
non mi pare che raccontare in giro di essere un traditore sia un bel vantarsi...


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tradisce solo chi ama?  una nuova equazione?
> quindi  una persona può dirsi amata solo se viene tradita...
> Le persone che soffrono per i tradimenti subiti sbagliano...
> non si accorgono di quanto sono fortunate di avere accanto una persona che
> ...


Dai Ballerino...cosa Tebe aiuto!!!
Mi hai insultata fino a ieri!!!

Ora leggo il seguito...oggi sto lavorando di bestia, maledizione...


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> dici che il tradimento non è esibito?
> nessuna amica o amico di hai mai confidato di una avventura parlandone come  di una conquista ?
> o vivi isolato o in un paese straniero dove non conosci la lingua,
> certo i diretti interessati sono sempre l 'ultimi a saperlo è ormai cosa nota.
> ...


Forse semplicemente fai un lavoro che ti porta a conoscere più persone "libere"

Se facessi catechismo all'oratorio probabilmente le confidenze sarebbero diverse.

Personalmente non mi sono mai confrontata con persone che esibiscono il tradimento come una conquista nella vita reale, o almeno sono decisamente una minoranza..

Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## Ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> come dicevo se ne parla semplicemente di più.
> non mi pare che raccontare in giro di essere un traditore sia un bel vantarsi...



di sicuro non è un bel vantarsi
negare che questo accade è pura ipocrisia
oggi il tradimento nella maggior parte di casi 
è consumato alla pari di  bere un caffè
non facciamo finta di non vedere quello che ci circonda
ci sono già i politici che fanno questo mestiere.


----------



## bubu (2 Maggio 2012)

Ballerino ha detto:


> di sicuro non è un bel vantarsi
> negare che questo accade è pura ipocrisia
> oggi il tradimento nella maggior parte di casi
> *è consumato alla pari di  bere un caffè*
> ...


proprio l'altro giorno sentivo di un uomo di circa 80 anni che veniva "accusato" di non amare la moglie perchè assiduo traditore. Costui, con un sorriso disse: "signori, quì si confondono le cose, io e mia moglie siamo comunione, senza lei sarei mutilato! le altre sono come bere un caffè".


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Maggio 2012)

promisQui?


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse semplicemente fai un lavoro che ti porta a conoscere più persone "libere"
> 
> Se facessi catechismo all'oratorio probabilmente le confidenze sarebbero diverse.
> 
> ...


24 quasi 25 a novembre,
Non era mia intenzione insultare pensavo solo di rispondere 
alle vostre provocazioni goliardiche
se in qualche modo ti sei sentita offesa 
dalle mie risposte ti chiedo scusa.

comunque le confidenze non le ricevo in ambito lavorativo
ma in luoghi comuni tipo Bar, palestre, parrucchierie, negozi 
nel tempo libero. 
Luoghi frequentati da persone di ogni ambito lavorativo.
Ripeto:
Devo cominciare a pensare di essere una persona di grande fiducia
dato che di queste confidenze ne ricevo ogni giorno?


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> promisQui?


e pure quo e qua.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> 24 quasi 25 a novembre,
> Non era mia intenzione insultare pensavo solo di rispondere
> alle vostre provocazioni goliardiche
> se in qualche modo ti sei sentita offesa
> ...


Tranquillo..non mi sono sentita insultata...c'è davvero poco che mi "tocca" emotivamente.
Non hai bisogno di chiedere scusa.

Sei molto giovane ed è capibile il tuo punto di vista..poi sai...le cose a vent'anni sono molto diverse a 40.

Ma te lo sentirai ripetere spesso quindi taglio qui.

Magari si. Magari hai un atteggiamento che porta alla confidenza.
Io sono una che in genere dopo 5 minuti che mi conoscono mi raccontano robe inenarrabili...
Ispiro fiducia e questa è una cosa bella.
Magari anche tu ispiri fiducia.

Ti mettono a disagio queste confidenze da tradimento?


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tranquillo..non mi sono sentita insultata...c'è davvero poco che mi "tocca" emotivamente.
> Non hai bisogno di chiedere scusa.
> 
> Sei molto giovane ed è capibile il tuo punto di vista..poi sai...le cose a vent'anni sono molto diverse a 40.
> ...


No disagio mai, 
altrimenti sarei costretto anche a cambiare cambiare lavoro, 
ogni volta che ne parlo,
ricevo una  sensazione di rifiuto da parte delle persone,
sembra che non vogliano accettare (negando l 'evidenza)
la società di oggi che pultroppo è così.


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> No disagio mai,
> altrimenti sarei costretto anche a cambiare cambiare lavoro,
> ogni volta che ne parlo,
> ricevo una  sensazione di rifiuto da parte delle persone,
> ...


errata corrige:

purtroppo no pultroppo ho sbagliato altrimenti TEBE mi rimanda all 'asilo


----------



## Spider (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Viviamo addirittura in un periodo migliore?
> 
> va' che con la "morte" ormai conclamata di dio ed il dissolvimento delle ideologie so' spariti i nostri punti di riferimento e navigando a vista in questa democrazia bloccata, mai compiuta, vai a sbatte la capoccia ogni due per tre...
> 
> ...


...che strano, proprio io che penso sia un mondo migliore, per te non avrei una speranza nel futuro.
Qualcosa non torna... 
riquardo ai "detti popolari", mi sono espresso già a tempo debito su quello che penso di te, basta rileggere...

Thornside


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...che strano, proprio io che penso sia un mondo migliore, per te non avrei una speranza nel futuro.
> Qualcosa non torna...
> riquardo ai "detti popolari", mi sono espresso già a tempo debito su quello che penso di te, basta rileggere...
> 
> Thornside


"chi vive sperando....

continua tu...a piacere...

ahahahahah


----------



## Spider (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tradisce solo chi ama?  una nuova equazione?
> quindi  una persona può dirsi amata solo se viene tradita...
> Le persone che soffrono per i tradimenti subiti sbagliano...
> non si accorgono di quanto sono fortunate di avere accanto una persona che
> ...


...dipende dal senso che dai al tradimento, al suo vero significato.
certo che puoi tradre chi ami e chi non ami, mi sembrava scontato sottolineare questo, ma quando tradisci chi non ami,
anche se non lo sai, non stai tradendo nessuno se non te stesso,perchè emotivamente e quel fatto non ti appartiene, anzi non ti è mai appartenuto veremente.. Non ho mai detto che le persone tradite sbagliano a soffrire, stravolgi completamente il senso di quello che dico, e non è per forza necessario rispondere... se le stesse persone tradite scoprissero che non sono mai state amate, secondo te dove concentrerebbero i loro pensieri?
... grazie Sole, sei stata chiarissima.

Thornside


----------



## Spider (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> "chi vive sperando....
> 
> continua tu...a piacere...
> 
> ahahahahah


... io continuo a sperare, pur sapendo che nel mondo vi è gente come te...

Thornside


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...dipende dal senso che dai al tradimento, al suo vero significato.
> certo che puoi tradre chi ami e chi non ami, mi sembrava scontato sottolineare questo, ma quando tradisci chi non ami,
> anche se non lo sai, non stai tradendo nessuno se non te stesso,perchè emotivamente e quel fatto non ti appartiene, anzi non ti è mai appartenuto veremente.. Non ho mai detto che le persone tradite sbagliano a soffrire, stravolgi completamente il senso di quello che dico, e non è per forza necessario rispondere... se le stesse persone tradite scoprissero che non sono mai state amate, secondo te dove concentrerebbero i loro pensieri?
> ... grazie Sole, sei stata chiarissima.
> ...


Secondo me li concentrerebbero sul patto tradito per es., perche' ti sfugge parecchia roba compresi i significanti impliciti nel matrimonio... 

per es. rispetto...dignita' a te sconosciute vedo da cio' che leggo...

pensa che i cattivoni ti buttano fuori dall'azienda quando manca ormai il rapporto di fiducia...

a meno che tu non ami il tuo datore di lavoro...

comunque sei un tipo molto interessante e con te si fanno discorsi sempre molto interessanti...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... io continuo a sperare, pur sapendo che nel mondo vi è gente come te...
> 
> Thornside


per me anziche' sperare dovresti fare ben altro...

poi e' chiaro, fai pure come cazzo te pare...

ahahahah


----------



## Spider (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Secondo me li concentrerebbero sul patto tradito per es., perche' ti sfugge parecchia roba compresi i significanti impliciti nel matrimonio...
> 
> per es. rispetto...dignita' a te sconosciute vedo da cio' che leggo...
> 
> ...


... mi spiace non poter dire la stessa cosa.
Molto dipende dall' importanza che si da alle cose, alle emozioni.
Per me è molto più importante sapere di essere stato amato veramente che essere stato tradito, per te non è cosi...
e so che soffrirei molto, molto di più.
quanto orgoglio e presunzione metti in questo conto,nella tua bilancia, lo sai solo tu.
da una parte il rispetto, la dignità, di cosa poi? del tuo essere uomo virile?
dall'altra l'AMORE, e basta la parola...

Thornside


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> errata corrige:
> 
> purtroppo no pultroppo ho sbagliato altrimenti TEBE mi rimanda all 'asilo


No no...qui l'unica che marca gli errori è Minerva.
Sai..lei è attenta alla forma più che al contenuto...attento...

Io non credo però che la società di oggi sia così.
Siamo in evoluzione...sbagliamo, esageriamo ma poi...
Non ho vissuto la rivoluzione sessuale degli anni 70 ma credo che allora più di oggi ne abbiano fatte più che "bertoldo in francia".

Indubbiamente oggi si bruciano le tappe in molto cose e ciò che un tempo era assolutamente disdicevole oggi non lo è più...però il tradimento è sempre esistito..e soprattutto il tradimento maschile.
Ai tempi era quasi figo essere uno che scopava in giro..
Credo che oggi ci sia meno ipocrisia sul tema e più visibilità e non perchè siamo peggiorati ma perchè se ne parla.
Questo forum ne è un esempio perfetto.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... mi spiace non poter dire la stessa cosa.
> Molto dipende dall' importanza che si da alle cose, alle emozioni.
> Per me è molto più importante sapere di essere stato amato veramente che essere stato tradito, per te non è cosi...
> e so che soffrirei molto, molto di più.
> ...


Assodato che ognuno di noi due preferisce la propria "riuscita", ti ripeto che sei un tipo che incuriosisce molto...

il fatto di autoilluderti che tua moglie ti abbia cornificato AMANDOTI, rispettandoti etcetc ti fa diventare un ossimoro vivente...

pero' convengo che eliminando quelle che secondo te sono sovrastrutture inutili, quali il rispetto, la dignita' et similia, il discorso fili...

chi si contenta gode...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no...qui l'unica che marca gli errori è Minerva.
> Sai..lei è attenta alla forma più che al contenuto...attento...
> 
> Io non credo però che la società di oggi sia così.
> ...


ma... è sempre rimasto a Verona... e poi non era Carlo Magno? C'è mica solo Minerva qui:maestra:


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no...qui l'unica che marca gli errori è Minerva.
> Sai..lei è attenta alla forma più che al contenuto...attento...
> 
> Io non credo però che la società di oggi sia così.
> ...



Beh sul fatto che non sia peggiorato nutro forti dubbi,
cmq come avrai letto "MARIO2" ha dato una buona
soluzione per  far smettere di soffrire le persone tradite.
"non c'è tradimento se non c'è amore
cosa vale un tradimento di fronte l 'amore..."
quindi persone tradite dovete smettere di essere tristi
siete le più amate in quanto la scoperta di un  tradimento sottolinea 
quanto sia grande l 'amore  a detta di Mario

Il famoso Totò risponderebbe " ma mi faccia il piacere.... "


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... mi spiace non poter dire la stessa cosa.
> Molto dipende dall' importanza che si da alle cose, alle emozioni.
> *Per me è molto più importante sapere di essere stato amato veramente che essere stato tradito*, per te non è cosi...
> e so che soffrirei molto, molto di più.
> ...


per me no...


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Beh sul fatto che non sia peggiorato nutro forti dubbi,
> cmq come avrai letto "MARIO2" ha dato una buona
> soluzione per  far smettere di soffrire le persone tradite.
> "non c'è tradimento se non c'è amore
> ...


Io confido ormai in Mario3.0

sperem'....

ahahahahah


----------



## Spider (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Beh sul fatto che non sia peggiorato nutro forti dubbi,
> cmq come avrai letto "MARIO2" ha dato una buona
> soluzione per  far smettere di soffrire le persone tradite.
> "non c'è tradimento se non c'è amore
> ...


... voglio giustificare la tua incapacità a comprendere, non dico ad approvare o giustificare quanto ho precedentemente espresso, alla tua giovane età, come mi sembra di aver letto.
No ho mai detto che le persone tradite non devono essere tristi, e la mia non è un esaltazione del tradimento.
Rileggi bene quello che ho scritto, finisci i compiti, fatti una dormita pomeridiana e dopo fatti aiutare a comprendere da qualcuno...


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Beh sul fatto che non sia peggiorato nutro forti dubbi,
> cmq come avrai letto "MARIO2" ha dato una buona
> soluzione per  far smettere di soffrire le persone tradite.
> "non c'è tradimento se non c'è amore
> ...


Mario ha avuto la sua , brutta, esperienza e come chiunque sia stato tradito cerca di ricompattare i pezzi e capire perchè è successo.

Ognuno di noi crea nuovi percorsi dopo, si pone domande e si da delle risposte.
Per lui, per come è fatto, per come ha vissuto, per come ha amato e ama...la frase è quella giusta.
Perchè la sente sua, perchè il suo percorso all'interno della coppia e con se stesso lo ha portato a questo.

Io dopo essere stata tradita ho fatto altri percorsi e qui dentro molti altri ne hanno fatti ancora.
Non c'è una ricettina magica perchè le variabili sono tante.
L'età, se sei sposato, se hai dei figli se non ne hai, se credi nella fedeltà oppure no...

Sei mai stato innamorato e tradito?


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... voglio giustificare la tua incapacità a comprendere, non dico ad approvare o giustificare quanto ho precedentemente espresso, alla tua giovane età, come mi sembra di aver letto.
> No ho mai detto che le persone tradite non devono essere tristi, e la mia non è un esaltazione del tradimento.
> Rileggi bene quello che ho scritto, finisci i compiti, fatti una dormita pomeridiana e dopo fatti aiutare a comprendere da qualcuno...


dai manda la tua compagna  a farmi comprendere i tuoi discorsi,  sarà un  ulteriore  prova e conferma  d' amore di quanto ti ama.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> dai manda la tua compagna  a farmi comprendere i tuoi discorsi,  sarà un  ulteriore  prova e conferma  d' amore di quanto ti ama.


Questa te la potevi risparmiare. 

Comunque, quoto tutto quello che ha scritto Tebe, non esistono ricette magiche ma solo ricette funzionali a noi stessi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa te la potevi risparmiare.
> 
> Comunque, quoto tutto quello che ha scritto Tebe, non esistono ricette magiche ma solo ricette funzionali a noi stessi.


Letto, approvato e sottoscritto. Le variabili sono così tante....


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mario ha avuto la sua , brutta, esperienza e come chiunque sia stato tradito cerca di ricompattare i pezzi e capire perchè è successo.
> 
> Ognuno di noi crea nuovi percorsi dopo, si pone domande e si da delle risposte.
> Per lui, per come è fatto, per come ha vissuto, per come ha amato e ama...la frase è quella giusta.
> ...


le mie relazioni sono state così corte che forse non ho avuto il tempo ne di innamorarmi ne di tradire o essere tradito!
Comunque non credo assolutamente che una persona che ama un altra riesca a tradirla!
Credo che su ogni tradimento ce ne siano tanti di  problemi i più vari ma molto distante dall' amore


----------



## JON (2 Maggio 2012)

Mi pare che qui si tenti di opinare sulla scoperta dell'acqua calda che, come il tradimento, è sempre esisitita.

Parallelamente al bisogno di infedeltà ne coltiviamo un altro, del tutto opposto, che è quello della fedeltà.
E inutile tentare di filosofeggiare e patteggiare per l'uno o per l'altro. Le due sponde si invadono e denaturano a vicenda. L'infedeltà compromette definitivamente i rapporti, quantomeno ne sancisce la naturale decadenza, mentre pensiamo di averne assoluta necessità.
La fedeltà grava come un peso, a volte pienamente tollerabile, altre volte solamente frustrante, mentre pensiamo che soddisfi pienamente la nostra necessità di costante equilibrio.

In questo contesto i tempi e le condizioni, nonchè il proprio background, determinano la nostra posizione. Potremmo ritenerci già soddisfatti se fossimo coscienti di questo, ma molto spesso non è cosi.

In questo circo la vera discriminante è la capacità di fare scelte, magari anche integraliste, che siano supportate da una reale convinzione.

Lalternativa è stare nel mezzo, ma raccontarsela sul come la promiscuità sia la reale e più favorevole condizione di vita è piuttosto ridocolo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mi pare che qui si tenti di opinare sulla scoperta dell'acqua calda che, come il tradimento, è sempre esisitita.
> 
> *Parallelamente al bisogno di infedeltà ne coltiviamo un altro, del tutto opposto, che è quello della fedeltà.*
> E inutile tentare di filosofeggiare e patteggiare per l'uno o per l'altro. Le due sponde si invadono e denaturano a vicenda. L'infedeltà compromette definitivamente i rapporti, quantomeno ne sancisce la naturale decadenza, mentre pensiamo di averne assoluta necessità.
> ...


 chi è che lo fa?
dimmi,  che lo picchio :carneval:


a parte le burle...dipende anche dalle fasi della vita che attraversiamo


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> le mie relazioni sono state così corte che forse non ho avuto il tempo ne di innamorarmi ne di tradire o essere tradito!
> *Comunque non credo assolutamente che una persona che ama un altra riesca a tradirla!*
> Credo che su ogni tradimento ce ne siano tanti di  problemi i più vari ma molto distante dall' amore


Il neretto...non è così.
Leggendo qui te ne puoi accorgere.
Si ama e si tradisce.

Personalmente trovo che l'amore sia assolutamente slegato dal tradimento anche se è vero, o almeno sembra, che la maggior parte di quelli che tradiscono lo fanno perchè manca loro qualcosa a casa, ma ci sono molti tradimenti che sono solo scopate senza impegno.

La dura realtà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto...non è così.
> Leggendo qui te ne puoi accorgere.
> Si ama e si tradisce.
> 
> ...



Non sei l'unica a pensarla così, sai bene che mi ci ritrovo anch'io.

Sul secondo punto mi trovi d'accordo solo parzialmente: qualcosa manca. Magari non a casa. Non a carico del partner. Non per sue mancanze. 
Ma la scopata senza impegno è comunque un modo di rapportarsi che _denota_. E non sto parlando di morale.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... è sempre rimasto a Verona... e poi non era Carlo Magno? C'è mica solo Minerva qui:maestra:


pussa via , sbrisciolata ...tu vuoi rubarmi lo stipendio da docente.:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> le mie relazioni sono state così corte che forse non ho avuto il tempo ne di innamorarmi ne di tradire o essere tradito!
> Comunque non credo assolutamente che una persona che ama un altra riesca a tradirla!
> Credo che su ogni tradimento ce ne siano tanti di problemi i più vari ma molto distante dall' amore



che palle..l'ho scritto mille volte..cazzate amico..io adoro mia moglie..stanotte ci siamo moltoooo divertiti,,ma preso app con ''amica''per venerdi'...e ho amico che fa ben di peggio...ma guai a chi gli tocca la moglie...


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto...non è così.
> Leggendo qui te ne puoi accorgere.
> Si ama e si tradisce.
> 
> ...


Il problema delle persone tradite, 
Avere la patologia di cercare  scervellandosi giustificazioni con le scusanti più assurde 
nei confronti dell 'amato, mentendosi più delle volte a se stessi per via dell 'amore che ancora provano.
Non sarebbe più facile capire che quando si rompe qualcosa c'è da cambiare subito
e ogni aggiustamento possibile è solo l 'antitesi di una rottura definitiva.


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Il problema delle persone tradite,
> Avere la patologia di cercare scervellandosi giustificazioni con le scusanti più assurde
> nei confronti dell 'amato, mentendosi più delle volte a se stessi per via dell 'amore che ancora provano.
> *Non sarebbe più facile capire che quando si rompe qualcosa c'è da cambiare subito
> e ogni aggiustamento possibile è solo l 'antitesi di una rottura definitiva*.


non è sempre cosi e non si può generalizzare..... a volte si può ricostruire alte no...ma non è detto che si sia per forza rotto qualcosa in maniera irreparabile


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che palle..l'ho scritto mille volte..cazzate amico..io adoro mia moglie..stanotte ci siamo moltoooo divertiti,,ma preso app con ''amica''per venerdi'...e ho amico che fa ben di peggio...ma guai a chi gli tocca la moglie...


questo è solo orgoglio egoistico Maschile, credere  di avere una fessa fissa a casa... attento a programmare impegni troppo prima
 le finte fesse si organizzano ... ne ho molti di amici che si credono così furbi...  ne potrei raccontare delle loro compagne...


----------



## JON (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Il problema delle persone tradite,
> Avere la patologia di cercare  scervellandosi giustificazioni con le scusanti più assurde
> nei confronti dell 'amato, mentendosi più delle volte a se stessi per via dell 'amore che ancora provano.
> Non sarebbe più facile capire che quando si rompe qualcosa c'è da cambiare subito
> e ogni aggiustamento possibile è solo l 'antitesi di una rottura definitiva.


Quindi il tradito che si affanna inutilmente è sostanzialmente una persona che non vuol capire?

Cambiare in virtù di cosa?

Dimentichi che nel frattempo un matrimonio, un rapporto, ha edificato in più sensi. Molto spesso il pezzo da cambiare non è solo uno.


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2012)

scusa Ballerino, ma non ti pare che al bar et similia non è che si facciano discorsi poi tanto seri?
sono per lo più chiacchiere, e il 90% anche inventate di sana pianta
da qui a costruire teorie sulla società moderna, mi pare che ce ne passi:mrgreen:
mi ha colpito 'sta cosa, perchè spesso un fatto lo so dalla fonte originale o l'ho proprio vissuto, poi fa il giro della città e diventa un film di fantascienza


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi il tradito che si affanna inutilmente è sostanzialmente una persona che non vuol capire?
> 
> Cambiare in virtù di cosa?
> 
> Dimentichi che nel frattempo un matrimonio, un rapporto, ha edificato in più sensi. Molto spesso il pezzo da cambiare non è solo uno.


 Sicuramente c'è anche la possibilità di  arrivare  a dei compromessi (fattibili) per andare avanti, 
 secondo me è assolutamente sbagliato inventarsi le giustificazioni + assurde 
 in quel caso  è meglio cambiare subito che giustificare non credi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pussa via , sbrisciolata ...tu vuoi rubarmi lo stipendio da docente.:unhappy:


Per la carità, madonna Minerva, non oserei mai... mi permetto solo durante la vostra assenza di segnalare qualche errore... ma le correzioni spettano alla titolare della cattedra:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Sicuramente c'è anche la possibilità di  arrivare  a dei compromessi (fattibili) per andare avanti,
> secondo me è assolutamente sbagliato inventarsi le giustificazioni + assurde
> in quel caso  è meglio cambiare subito che giustificare non credi?


Alcuni sicuramente si inventano giustificazioni ma altri, e sono la maggior parte, trovano percorsi nuovi non giustificazioni.

Perchè ci sono amori che superano cose che per altri sarebbero insuperabili.
Ogni coppia è un entità a sè stante che prende decisioni in base a quello che hanno costruito fino al tradimento.

Perchè cambiare poi?
Io sono stata tradita proprio dall'uomo che diceva che non l'avrebbe mai fatto.
Ed era un fedele.
Siamo ancora insieme.
Lui mi ama più di prima e io anche.
La nostra coppia è uguale a quella prima del tradimento?
No.
E' meglio.
Perchè adesso io so che lui non è perfetto e lui sa che si può sbagliare.

Questo è Amore.
Non giustificazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Sicuramente c'è anche la possibilità di arrivare a dei compromessi (fattibili) per andare avanti,
> secondo me è assolutamente sbagliato inventarsi le giustificazioni + assurde
> in quel caso è meglio cambiare subito che giustificare non credi?


Una cosa l'hai detta giusta: non bisogna giustificare. Perchè giustificando si mette la polvere sotto il tappeto. Invece si deve aprire la finestra e sbattere il tappeto per far uscire la polvere. A quel punto può succedere che tu noti che il tappeto sia vecchio, logoro e non valga la pena di tutta quella fatica. Oppure no. Ma deve essere il tuo tappeto perchè tu possa dirlo.


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa Ballerino, ma non ti pare che al bar et similia non è che si facciano discorsi poi tanto seri?
> sono per lo più chiacchiere, e il 90% anche inventate di sana pianta
> da qui a costruire teorie sulla società moderna, mi pare che ce ne passi:mrgreen:
> mi ha colpito 'sta cosa, perchè spesso un fatto lo so dalla fonte originale o l'ho proprio vissuto, poi fa il giro della città e diventa un film di fantascienza


non parlavo di chiacchiere 
ne vivo ogni giorno sulla mia pelle sono pienamente consapevole
di come si ingrandiscono le storie
parlavo di confidenze da parte di amici/amiche i diretti interessati leggi bene


----------



## JON (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Sicuramente c'è anche la possibilità di  arrivare  a dei compromessi (fattibili) per andare avanti,
> secondo me è assolutamente sbagliato inventarsi le giustificazioni + assurde
> in quel caso  è meglio cambiare subito che giustificare non credi?


Si, posso essere d'accordo. Ma quelle non sono giustificazioni assurde, a volte sono convenienza, altre volte è reticenza ad accettare il fallimento. Dipende.

Ma i tempi sono la variabile più pesante. Tu ragioni col senno del poi, ed è proprio l'esperienza che fa la differenza. I casi però non sono sempre i medesimi.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Sicuramente c'è anche la possibilità di  arrivare  a dei compromessi (fattibili) per andare avanti,
> secondo me è assolutamente sbagliato inventarsi le giustificazioni + assurde
> in quel caso  è meglio cambiare subito che giustificare non credi?


Le giustificazioni sono necessarie alla nostra mente per non sbroccare perche' a meno di essere discendente di qualche tribu' che offriva agli ospiti anche la propria moglie, di solito il tradimento e' un evento dolorosissimo...

io ti inviterei a non tener conto di nessuna puttanata che ci si racconta o al nascondersi dietro gli alibi...


----------



## bubu (2 Maggio 2012)

La discussione è molto interessante. Sei giovane e spesso si vede o bianco o nero, ma ci sono talmente tante sfumature nel mezzo...
Io sono sposata e tradita da un uomo che mi amava e mi ama. Non lo gustifico affatto ma cerco di capire. Tutti sbagliamo nella vita, nessuno è esente, e se ne vale la pena si può focalizzare il fatto e pensare alla strada che si è percorsa insieme e quella che si può ancora fare. Il tradimento di mio marito è stato un grande dolore per me ma lo È anche per lui. Non deve essere facile guardare in faccia il dolore che hai provocato! La vita di coppia È anche cercare insieme di superare le difficoltÀ...sarebbe troppo semplice amare solo quando le cose vanno bene...il vero amore esce fuori soprattutto nelle difficoltà.


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alcuni sicuramente si inventano giustificazioni ma altri, e sono la maggior parte, trovano percorsi nuovi non giustificazioni.
> 
> Perchè ci sono amori che superano cose che per altri sarebbero insuperabili.
> Ogni coppia è un entità a sè stante che prende decisioni in base a quello che hanno costruito fino al tradimento.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Alcuni sicuramente si inventano giustificazioni ma altri, e sono la maggior parte, trovano percorsi nuovi non giustificazioni.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ballerino ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Partiamo dal presupposto che io non credo nella fedeltà e non sono gelosa di default.
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (2 Maggio 2012)

Certo però che se tradite come quotate, avete un'aspettativa di sgamamento molto bassa


----------



## tesla (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ballerino ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Partiamo dal presupposto che io non credo nella fedeltà e non sono gelosa di default.
> ...


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che io non credo nella fedeltà e non sono gelosa di default.
> 
> Si. Ho nutrito dubbi. E sospetti.
> Ma il mio compagno non mi fa mancare niente.
> ...


A me questa cosa non mi ha mai convinta...
Anche e soprattutto nel sesso..
Cioè mi farebbe """piuttosto""" incazzare sapere che stiamo trombando alla grande perché è tutto ingrifato dalla patata di un'altra...:incazzato:

Preferisco non avere nulla piuttosto che avere tutto il set completo per merito di un'altra...se un'altra lo fa sentire tanto tranquillo, etc, io che ci sto a fare?
Il rispetto. Per me è anche rispettare il mio ideale di coppia, se dici di averlo come me e poi di nascosto non lo condividi, non mi stai rispettando.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > però scusa, quanto ti sentiresti coccolata, amata, protetta e rispettata nel momento in cui scoprissi prove inconfutabili? non è amore, coccola, portezione, rispetto anche non riservare alla propria compagna un futuro di lacerazioni, stupore, dolore, imbarbarimento, strazio per solo per sfrugolare nella "patata" di una a caso?
> ...


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me questa cosa non mi ha mai convinta...
> Anche e soprattutto nel sesso..
> *Cioè mi farebbe """piuttosto""" incazzare sapere che stiamo trombando alla grande perché è tutto ingrifato dalla patata di un'altra*...:incazzato:
> 
> ...


Non è così...
Nel mio caso specifico...io mica trombo Mattia pensando al pipino di manager che mi ingrifa (niente battute).

Tu preferisci non avere nulla perchè il tradimento lo vivi come "un offesa"
Io no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tesla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma io non cerco le prove inconfutabili.
> ...


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me questa cosa non mi ha mai convinta...
> Anche e soprattutto nel sesso..
> Cioè mi farebbe """piuttosto""" incazzare sapere che stiamo trombando alla grande perché è tutto ingrifato dalla patata di un'altra...:incazzato:
> 
> ...


Ma e' pazzesco....arrivano pure ad arraparsi a pensarli mentre trombano...

scusate vado a vomitare un attimino......

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma io non cerco le prove inconfutabili.
> Chi se ne frega.
> Ho già messo in conto di essere tradita e tradita fino alla fine dei miei giorni.
> Capisco il tradimento. Lo comprendo. Non mi crea devastazioni emotive.
> ...


Tebi', tu non fai squola....

sei duplice....tollerando il cornificatore tolleri te stessa cornificatrice...


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è così...
> Nel mio caso specifico...io mica trombo Mattia pensando al pipino di manager che mi ingrifa (niente battute).
> 
> Tu preferisci non avere nulla perchè il tradimento lo vivi come "un offesa"
> Io no.


Niente batutte?
Ne avevo una...ad hoc.

Per il resto hai ragione. 
Anche se davvero il tuo discorso non mi convince...




exStermy ha detto:


> Ma e' pazzesco....arrivano pure ad arraparsi a pensarli mentre trombano...
> 
> scusate vado a vomitare un attimino......
> 
> ahahahahahah


Non ti ho capito.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eppure Tebe... a me non sembra che tu ne stia ancora soffrendo tanto. Forse perchè hai rifiutato l'idea di poterne soffrire così tanto.
> ...


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ti ho capito.


In quel turbinìo di immagini sessuali, spegnendo la luce nella capoccia ce vole n'attimo pe' sbajarse...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma e' pazzesco....arrivano pure ad arraparsi a pensarli mentre trombano...
> 
> scusate vado a vomitare un attimino......
> 
> ahahahahahah


Anche a me ha inquietato un attimo...ma forse nei tradimenti dove c'è l'ammmooore funziona così...

Oddio...


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Niente batutte?
> Ne avevo una...ad hoc.
> 
> Per il resto hai ragione.
> ...


ma è normale che non ti convinca...
Abbiamo due modi di vedere e sentire le cose in questo caso che sono agli opposti.
Tu sei fedele e io no.
Cambiano proprio le basi ..

Io stessa ammetto di non capire come dopo che so...8 mesi dal tradimento uno sia ancora li a "menarsela"
Per come sono fatta è assurdo. Inconcepibile.
Sibilla
...tante idee tante teste!!!


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tebi', tu non fai squola....
> 
> sei duplice....tollerando il cornificatore tolleri te stessa cornificatrice...


....ma io non _Tollero_...io _capisco_ il tradimento.
E' diverso.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....ma io non _Tollero_...io _capisco_ il tradimento.
> E' diverso.


Tolleri riferito al dolore....certo che lo capisci, a modo tuo, ma lo capisci perche' sei  traditrice inside e quindi ambivalente...


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tesla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma io non cerco le prove inconfutabili.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che poi è anche  la mentalità delle nostre nonne
> ...


----------



## tesla (2 Maggio 2012)

non so se mia nonna fosse evoluta, ma perlomeno aveva il garbo di utilizzare un chupa chups alla volta


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Minchia che nonne evolute che hai avuto!
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Maggio 2012)

Potreste imparare come fare un quote decente? Grazie


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Potreste imparare come fare un quote decente? Grazie



non mi dare dell'invornito capo..ma cosa significa scusa??davvero...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non mi dare dell'invornito capo..ma cosa significa scusa??davvero...


Evitare questo tipo di composizione:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Evitare questo tipo di composizione:
> 
> View attachment 4588




ma guarda che viene da solo..anche Tebe e Minerva vedo..e loro sono piu'attente del sottoscritto..cque ok ..provero'


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *non perdoni niente Tebina..*.ahahahaha...lasciamo il maledetto office che sono le 19 ormai??


proprio spietata:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non so se mia nonna fosse evoluta, ma perlomeno aveva il garbo di utilizzare un chupa chups alla volta


Quindi?


----------



## tesla (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi?



boh, quindi non so se mi abbia passato lezioni di vita evolute o garbate.
mi fa un po' senso utilizzare parti del corpo con le quali poi bacio/tocco il mio compagno/a dopo aver toccato/baciato ecc. altre parti di qualcun altro. 
non so sei sia involuzione o rispetto


----------



## ballerino (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tesla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma io non cerco le prove inconfutabili.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> boh, quindi non so se mi abbia passato lezioni di vita evolute o garbate.
> mi fa un po' senso utilizzare parti del corpo con le quali poi bacio/tocco il mio compagno/a dopo aver toccato/baciato ecc. altre parti di qualcun altro.
> non so sei sia involuzione o rispetto


Potrebbe essere semplicemente un modo diverso di sentire le cose.
Il punto è sempre quello Tesla.
Per me se Mattia va con un altra, non mi manca di rispetto.
Mi manca di rispetto quando sono in crisi e lui non c'è. O è disattento.
Mi manca di rispetto quando gli chiedo trecento volte al giorno di non fare quella cosa. E lui la fa.
Mi manca di rispetto quando mi tratta male.,
Mi manca di rispetto quando mi deride.
E altro ancora.
Non mi manca di rispetto perchè scopa un altra.

Perchè lui è mio.
Tutto.
E io lo sento.
Qualsiasi cosa faccia con il suo corpo.
A me interessa l'anima, non l'involucro.


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere semplicemente un modo diverso di sentire le cose.
> Il punto è sempre quello Tesla.
> Per me se Mattia va con un altra, non mi manca di rispetto.
> Mi manca di rispetto quando sono in crisi e lui non c'è. O è disattento.
> ...


Io in questo momento della mia vita la penso come te e vivo più o meno le stesse sensazioni.
Ma la mia psicologa mi ha diagnosticato un distacco della sfera sessuale da quella emotiva.
Per lei, che non sarà il padreterno ma è comunque una specialista qualificata, è possibile godere serenamente di un'esperienza sessuale senza coinvolgimento emotivo, ma quando questo diventa la regola, tanto da distaccare così drasticamente l'intimità sessuale dalla sfera emotiva, c'è sempre un motivo dietro.

Il mio lo conosco bene e posso dire che probabilmente ha ragione.

Mi chiedo se è così per tutti. Se c'è una ragione nascosta tra le pieghe della nostra mente. O se è semplicemente un interruttore che in certe persone è acceso e in altre è spento.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non mi sarei mai aspettato un discorso del genere da te,
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma guarda che viene da solo..anche Tebe e Minerva vedo..e loro sono piu'attente del sottoscritto..cque ok ..provero'


ovviamente era rivolto anche agli altri ...

qualche tip:
- invece di ritagliare la citazione, lasciarla intera
- fare attenzione di non mettere in grassetto parte o tutto il [ / QUOTE] di chiusura o apertura


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui"  vengono fatti quasi solo
> per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.
> 
> Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano
> ...


Ma io non capisco...
Cosa ci sia di rilevante nel termine promiscuo...
La promiscuità è una cosa riferita alla mescolanza di cose diverse...
Ossia per esempio la nostra società permette una maggiore promiscuità tra uomini e donne...
Tipo non so l'ambiente di lavoro, una volta le donne non lavoravano, 

Per esempio mia figlia è in una classe promiscua di etnie...

Oh boh...
Sono proprio io che ho una pertinenza linguistica particolare dal punto di vista dei significati...

Ossia hai più amanti...
Sei promiscuo con queste donne...

Ma mi spiehi?


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io in questo momento della mia vita la penso come te e vivo più o meno le stesse sensazioni.
> Ma la mia psicologa mi ha diagnosticato un distacco della sfera sessuale da quella emotiva.
> Per lei, che non sarà il padreterno ma è comunque una specialista qualificata, è possibile godere serenamente di un'esperienza sessuale senza coinvolgimento emotivo, ma quando questo diventa la regola, tanto da distaccare così drasticamente l'intimità sessuale dalla sfera emotiva, c'è sempre un motivo dietro.
> 
> ...


Sinceramente sono sempre stata così.
Poi ci sono state volte in cui ero più coinvolta e altre meno ma...
sinceramente i miei terapisti non hanno mai sollevato il dubbio che dietro questo mio modo di pensare e vivere ci fossero motivazioni nascoste.

In compenso la mia insonnia dicono sia un problema non risolto con mio padre.
Incredibile...ero certa che fosse colpa di mia madre...


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tolleri riferito al dolore....certo che lo capisci, a modo tuo, ma lo capisci perche' sei  traditrice inside e quindi ambivalente...


hai ragione...sono ambivalente...
(suona un pò paraculo però...ops)


----------



## ballerino (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ballerino ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non te lo aspetti da me perchè ci conosciamo da ieri e l mio pensiero è ben noto qui dentro...
> ...


----------



## tesla (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi manca di rispetto perchè scopa un altra.
> 
> Perchè lui è mio.
> Tutto.
> ...


io non riesco a pensare a un corpo che si unisce a un altro corpo poi saluta e se ne va'.
io vorrei riuscire a capire come si tollera la corrente di scambio di pensieri, sentimenti; tipo, ci sarà qualche volta in cui ti viene il dubbio che lui vorrebbe essere altrove con l'amante, invece che con te?


----------



## Cattivik (3 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui" vengono fatti quasi solo
> per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.
> 
> Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano
> ...



Io sono come dice Tebe un "diversamente fedele"... però non mi riconosco per nulla in quello che dici in particolare vedi il neretto...

Chi mi circonda potrebbe pensare che mi faccio le canne... viste le cazzate che sparo... potrebbe pensare che evado il fisco o rubo... visto che ho una belal casa... e chissa che altro... ma nessuno sospetta che sono un "diversamente fedele"... per il semplice fatto che le mie storie me le tengo per me... e non mi sento per nulla emarginato...

Mai raccontato ad un amico delle mie storie...

Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Io sono come dice Tebe un "diversamente fedele"... però non mi riconosco per nulla in quello che dici in particolare vedi il neretto...
> 
> Chi mi circonda potrebbe pensare che mi faccio le canne... viste le cazzate che sparo... potrebbe pensare che evado il fisco o rubo... visto che ho una belal casa... e chissa che altro... ma nessuno sospetta che sono un "diversamente fedele"... per il semplice fatto che le mie storie me le tengo per me... e non mi sento per nulla emarginato...
> 
> ...



ahahaah..ma sei proprio identico a me Cattivik....forse abiti in una grande citta'e te lo puoi permettere..io sto in paese,e anches e qua'sono un'angelo le voci circolano..pensa che stavo finendo il trasloco,tornato qua'dopo tanti anni,e gia'paesani sapevano..ahahahahha..anch'io mai raccontato niente a nessuno..bravo e'la prima regola.
Anche se ascoltando un amico che mi diceva..sai Lothar ormai...ahahahahh...tu ormai volevo dirgli...perche'io...ma nada de nada..sorrisino di circostanza....gli anni passano amico.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (3 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaah..ma sei proprio identico a me Cattivik....forse abiti in una grande citta'e te lo puoi permettere..io sto in paese,e anches e qua'sono un'angelo le voci circolano..pensa che stavo finendo il trasloco,tornato qua'dopo tanti anni,e gia'paesani sapevano..ahahahahha..anch'io mai raccontato niente a nessuno..bravo e'la prima regola.
> Anche se ascoltando un amico che mi diceva..sai Lothar ormai...ahahahahh...tu ormai volevo dirgli...perche'io...ma nada de nada..sorrisino di circostanza....gli anni passano amico.
> :mrgreen:


No no guarda abito in provincia... anzi periferia della provincia... dunque ti lascio immaginare....

Come insegnano gli americani... tradimenti a non meno di 50 km da casa...   e credimi ha un suo "perchè"... (Vedi il post nel blog di Tebe relativo a sua nonna)

Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> No no guarda abito in provincia... anzi periferia della provincia... dunque ti lascio immaginare....
> 
> Come insegnano gli americani... tradimenti a non meno di 50 km da casa...  e credimi ha un suo "perchè"... (Vedi il post nel blog di Tebe relativo a sua nonna)
> 
> Cattivik


io frazione di paese..pensa te..siamo 2 o 3000...chi sono io lo sanno anche i sassi.Per quello debbo mio malgrado rinunciare alla''preda''..la bellezza n2 di paese..la uno ho la presunzione di reputarla mia moglie....

be'io ho amica ''ufficiale''nella grande citta'..20km da qua'...e altra ''in corso d'opera'' in paese a 30km da qua'..anche lei notissima..ahahah.non ti dico incontrarla..sembriamo 2 spie...


----------



## ballerino (3 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Io sono come dice Tebe un "diversamente fedele"... però non mi riconosco per nulla in quello che dici in particolare vedi il neretto...
> 
> Chi mi circonda potrebbe pensare che mi faccio le canne... viste le cazzate che sparo... potrebbe pensare che evado il fisco o rubo... visto che ho una belal casa... e chissa che altro... ma nessuno sospetta che sono un "diversamente fedele"... per il semplice fatto che le mie storie me le tengo per me... e non mi sento per nulla emarginato...
> 
> ...


Non riconoscersi in qualcosa non vuol dire che il fenomeno non esista
pensare di non esserne partecipe pur partecipando 
mi sembra un pò presuntuoso.


----------



## Cattivik (3 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Non riconoscersi in qualcosa non vuol dire che il fenomeno non esista
> pensare di non esserne partecipe pur partecipando
> mi sembra un pò presuntuoso.


Mai detto che il fenomeno non esiste... solo che per me non è cosi "matematico" e cosi diffuso come vuoi far credere (intendo l'emarginazione dei chi è fedele).

Idem mai detto di non esserene partecipe... solo che io partecipo con le mie regole... cioè mai dire a nessuno nel raggio di 50 km cosa combino...

Cattivik


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui"  vengono fatti quasi solo
> per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.
> 
> Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano
> ...



Ce ne sono di cose che renderebbero un mondo migliore ......che un "frequentamento promisquo " fa ridere......
soprattutto in questo momento storico.....

Poi mi viene in mente ciò che dicevo mia sorella l'altra sera che dubita che il suo compagno abbia un'altra....
Dicevo :
Ma daiiiii pensala così ,pensa se avessi uno che nessuno caga .....diresti ma  se non prendevo io questo qui chi lo cagava.......
E ti senti un pò come un qualcuno che prende un qualcosa che nessun altro avrebbe preso .....
Dai su .....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa Ballerino, ma non ti pare che al bar et similia non è che si facciano discorsi poi tanto seri?
> sono per lo più chiacchiere, e il 90% anche inventate di sana pianta
> da qui a costruire teorie sulla società moderna, mi pare che ce ne passi:mrgreen:
> mi ha colpito 'sta cosa, perchè spesso un fatto lo so dalla fonte originale o l'ho proprio vissuto, poi fa il giro della città e diventa un film di fantascienza



Quoto:up:


Ne sento di cavolate nei bar ....per non parlare dei parrucchieri.......
Ne sento di gente che si vanta di questo e di  quello che poi magari quelle persone le conosco bene 
e rimango allibita dalle castronerie che dicono.....


----------



## ballerino (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ce ne sono di cose che renderebbero un mondo migliore ......che un "frequentamento promisquo " fa ridere......
> soprattutto in questo momento storico.....
> 
> Poi mi viene in mente ciò che dicevo mia sorella l'altra sera che dubita che il suo compagno abbia un'altra....
> ...



secondo me + mezzaluna dato che vedi solo una parte e non per intero..
sicuramente non ti accorgi nemmeno di quello che ti circonda.
se qualche volta ti viene qualche dubbio, di sicuro subito ti farai venire in mente
una massima come quella consigliata a tua sorella..
chiudere gli occhi per non vedere non è una soluzione ai problemi..


----------



## ballerino (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> 
> 
> Ne sento di cavolate nei bar ....per non parlare dei parrucchieri.......
> ...




si cara mezzaluna come vedi leggi pure a metà ho spiegato bene che sono confidenze di amici/amiche 
non chiacchiere.. non riesci a capire la differenza è così difficile?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ce ne sono di cose che renderebbero un mondo migliore ......che un "frequentamento promisquo " fa ridere......
> soprattutto in questo momento storico.....
> 
> Poi mi viene in mente ciò che dicevo mia sorella l'altra sera che dubita che il suo compagno abbia un'altra....
> ...


Quindi se nostro marito ci mette le corna perchè è un uomo affascinante dovremmo essere orgogliose e contente di essercelo sposato...
Scusa ma proprio non riesco ad entrare in quest'ottica, sarò limitata


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> si cara mezzaluna come vedi leggi pure a metà ho spiegato bene che sono confidenze di amici/amiche
> non chiacchiere.. non riesci a capire la differenza è così difficile?



ma dai, gli amici si contano sulle dita di una mano, forse due
gli altri sono buoni conoscenti, facile che non dicano esattamente le cose come stanno
almeno, a me i racconti non tornano mai, ci sono sempre versioni contrastanti!


----------



## Indeciso (3 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se nostro marito ci mette le corna perchè è un uomo affascinante dovremmo essere orgogliose e contente di essercelo sposato...Scusa ma proprio non riesco ad entrare in quest'ottica, sarò limitata


Non posso approvare ma quoto


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se nostro marito ci mette le corna perchè è un uomo affascinante dovremmo essere orgogliose e contente di essercelo sposato...
> Scusa ma proprio non riesco ad entrare in quest'ottica, sarò limitata



come al solito non posso approvarti.... :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se nostro marito ci mette le corna perchè è un uomo affascinante dovremmo essere orgogliose e contente di essercelo sposato...
> Scusa ma proprio non riesco ad entrare in quest'ottica, sarò limitata


A quello che ho capito dovremmo essere sollevate dal fatto di non esserci beccate uno scorfano terribile che nessun altro vorrebbe. Una sorta di conferma della nostra scelta in quanto condivisibile. Ma mi domando... qualora indipendentemente da altre frequentazioni il marito fosse oggettivamente scorfano? Perchè anche gli scorfani hanno il loro target. Allora ha ragione Luna, meglio se il marito è affascinante.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> secondo me + mezzaluna dato che vedi solo una parte e non per intero..
> sicuramente non ti accorgi nemmeno di quello che ti circonda.
> se qualche volta ti viene qualche dubbio, di sicuro subito ti farai venire in mente
> una massima come quella consigliata a tua sorella..
> chiudere gli occhi per non vedere non è una soluzione ai problemi..





ballerino ha detto:


> si cara mezzaluna come vedi leggi pure a metà ho spiegato bene che sono confidenze di amici/amiche
> non chiacchiere.. non riesci a capire la differenza è così difficile?





Ballerino biricchino le mie teorie valgono le tue no!

Poi alcune tue frasi ballerino biricchino mi sembra di averle gia sentite più volte da un altro utente....
Mi sa che la tua identita è un pochino ballerina.....
Ingenuotto.....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A quello che ho capito dovremmo essere sollevate dal fatto di non esserci beccate uno scorfano terribile che nessun altro vorrebbe. Una sorta di conferma della nostra scelta in quanto condivisibile. Ma mi domando... qualora indipendentemente da altre frequentazioni il marito fosse oggettivamente scorfano? Perchè anche gli scorfani hanno il loro target. Allora ha ragione Luna, meglio se il marito è affascinante.



La mia teoria era questa ,e non nel sentirci sollevate .....
Dai cosa non si dice per tirare su di morale .....e che cavoli....
Ma prendiamo un pò la vita con ironia.....

@farfalla
Premetto che scherzo.....
Ma prova a vederla così se riuscirai mai a dire a tuo marito del tuo tradimento 
mettila in questo modo no!


----------



## Ballerino (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ballerino biricchino le mie teorie valgono le tue no!
> 
> Poi alcune tue frasi ballerino biricchino mi sembra di averle gia sentite più volte da un altro utente....
> Mi sa che la tua identita è un pochino ballerina.....
> Ingenuotto.....



Capisco perchè è rimasta tua sorella a confidarsi con te...
con i consigli che dai  la gente se ne guarda bene...


----------



## ballerino (3 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A quello che ho capito dovremmo essere sollevate dal fatto di non esserci beccate uno scorfano terribile che nessun altro vorrebbe. Una sorta di conferma della nostra scelta in quanto condivisibile. Ma mi domando... qualora indipendentemente da altre frequentazioni il marito fosse oggettivamente scorfano? Perchè anche gli scorfani hanno il loro target. Allora ha ragione Luna, meglio se il marito è affascinante.



(Sbriciolata) mi spaventi, riesci a stravolgere teorie già allucinanti di suo in più allucinanti che mai


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

Ballerino ha detto:


> Capisco perchè è rimasta tua sorella a confidarsi con te...
> con i consigli che dai  la gente se ne guarda bene...



Mi fai troppo ridere....
Ed io capisco perche non hai mai avito relazioni lunghe....
hahahahhahahaahhaha
Inge.......hahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Indeciso (3 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A quello che ho capito dovremmo essere sollevate dal fatto di non esserci beccate uno scorfano terribile che nessun altro vorrebbe. Una sorta di conferma della nostra scelta in quanto condivisibile. Ma mi domando... qualora indipendentemente da altre frequentazioni il marito fosse oggettivamente scorfano? Perchè anche gli scorfani hanno il loro target. Allora ha ragione Luna, meglio se il marito è affascinante.


ALT Farfalla ha ragione....l'essere affascinante non dovrebbero essere sinonimo di piena libertà di azione Certo, meglio affascinante che scorfana ma guai a certe cose....io non le tollero


----------



## ballerino (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi fai troppo ridere....
> Ed io capisco perche non hai mai avito relazioni lunghe....
> hahahahhahahaahhaha
> Inge.......hahahahahahhahahaha




scusa ma che centra la durata delle relazioni con questo?
 ma bevi a pranzo?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> scusa ma che centra la durata delle relazioni con questo?
> ma bevi a pranzo?


Spetta che ti do il perchè.....
MMMMMMMMM...........
Perchè se le teorie degli altri non sono uguali alle tue di inalberi.....

E chi ti ha detto che mia sorella è l'unica che si confida??
dai  si hahahahhahahah

Oddio faccio come Stermy.....
nooooooooooooo

Ps:sono astemia ....


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> ALT Farfalla ha ragione....l'essere affascinante non dovrebbero essere sinonimo di piena libertà di azione Certo, meglio affascinante che scorfana ma guai a certe cose....io non le tollero


Maddai...solo io ho capito l'ironia di Luna al volo?
Minchia ma rilassatevi!:mrgreen:

Mi sembrava OVVIO che fosse un ironizzazione per stemperare le paturnie della sorella.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A quello che ho capito dovremmo essere sollevate dal fatto di non esserci beccate uno scorfano terribile che nessun altro vorrebbe. Una sorta di conferma della nostra scelta in quanto condivisibile. Ma mi domando... qualora indipendentemente da altre frequentazioni il marito fosse oggettivamente scorfano? Perchè anche gli scorfani hanno il loro target. Allora ha ragione Luna, meglio se il marito è affascinante.


Come disse una mia carissima amica, i mezzi scorfani sono i più pericolosi, per due motivi: 



a meno che tu non sia fidanzata/sposata con il sosia di Jimmy il Fenomeno (Allego documentazione fotografica), non esiste un mezzo scorfano che non abbia il suo perchè :mrgreen:
tu, fiduciosa del fatto che "Tanto chi se lo pija", abbassi la guardia

e zac, ecco che ti ritrovi a non passare più sotto le porte. 

Allegato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La mia teoria era questa ,e non nel sentirci sollevate .....
> Dai cosa non si dice per tirare su di morale .....e che cavoli....
> Ma prendiamo un pò la vita con ironia.....
> 
> ...


avevo capito... infatti sono stata allo scherzo


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avevo capito... infatti sono stata allo scherzo


Tu si. In quanto donna.
Ma Indeciso con il suo mezzo neurone...sai...uomo...rolleyes::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi fai troppo ridere....
> Ed io capisco perche non hai mai avito relazioni lunghe....
> hahahahhahahaahhaha
> Inge.......hahahahahahhahahaha


a volte ritornano, eh? sono contenta!


----------



## Indeciso (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Maddai...solo io ho capito l'ironia di Luna al volo?Minchia ma rilassatevi!:mrgreen:Mi sembrava OVVIO che fosse un ironizzazione per stemperare le paturnie della sorella.


Guarda che un mio amico ragionava così.... " ho scelto lei perché tanto chi la vuole " ......e tutti in coro " che culo "


----------



## Indeciso (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu si. In quanto donna.Ma Indeciso con il suo mezzo neurone...sai...uomo...rolleyes::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


Sai, il mezzo neurone deve fare la spola tra le 2 teste   e a volte si trova un po' sperduto


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Sai, il mezzo neurone deve fare la spola tra le 2 teste   e a volte si trova un po' sperduto




Ci sei arrivato!!!
Del mezzo neurone che deve fare la spola!!!!!
Ma allora c'è ancora una speranza per te!!!!

SIIIIIIIII!

p.s. Vieni da Tebina che ti fa vedere una cosa bella sui neuroni...vieni bel fedele, vieni...:diavoletto:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....ballerino che scrive come Merkel...ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Indeciso (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci sei arrivato!!!Del mezzo neurone che deve fare la spola!!!!!Ma allora c'è ancora una speranza per te!!!!SIIIIIIIII!p.s. Vieni da Tebina che ti fa vedere una cosa bella sui neuroni...vieni bel fedele, vieni...:diavoletto:


Ahhhhhhhhh :diavoletto:


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci sei arrivato!!!
> Del mezzo neurone che deve fare la spola!!!!!
> Ma allora c'è ancora una speranza per te!!!!
> 
> ...


chissa' perche' ho la sensazione che da vede' nun sara' na' puntata de Quark....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> chissa' perche' ho la sensazione che da vede' nun sara' na' puntata de Quark....
> 
> ahahahahahah


Prego? E invece si guarda. Proprio tipo Quark.
Cosa pensavi Stermy?
...oddio! Non penserai mica che io, la dolce tebina, possa broccolare con la scusa dei neuroni Indeciso..

Sono indignata dal tuo pensiero!


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prego? E invece si guarda. Proprio tipo Quark.
> Cosa pensavi Stermy?
> ...oddio! Non penserai mica che io, la dolce tebina, possa broccolare con la scusa dei neuroni Indeciso..
> 
> Sono indignata dal tuo pensiero!


ah no?

-100 punti allora...

ma tu guarda che cazzara...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prego? E invece si guarda. Proprio tipo Quark.
> Cosa pensavi Stermy?
> ...oddio! Non penserai mica che io, la dolce tebina, *possa broccolare *con la scusa dei neuroni Indeciso..
> 
> Sono indignata dal tuo pensiero!



poi quando Geko si incazza c'ha ragione! la smetti di broccolare con mezzo forum?


----------



## ballerino (3 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....ballerino che scrive come Merkel...ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...:carneval::carneval::carneval:



N.B.
 penso che state prendendo un granchio colossale!
 mi sono imbattuto in questo sito  solo tre giorni fà
 leggendo sulla home ho scritto la mia teoria sulla coppia,
 da qui è nato uno scambio di battute con tebe e monsier
 nel quale mi invitavano a scrivere sul forum.
 da qui a scambiarmi per qualche altra persona 
 mi suona  preoccupante.. 
 paranoie da allucinogeni.


----------



## Indeciso (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prego? E invece si guarda. Proprio tipo Quark.Cosa pensavi Stermy?...oddio! Non penserai mica che io, la dolce tebina, possa broccolare con la scusa dei neuroni Indeciso..Sono indignata dal tuo pensiero!


Insoma, mi han preso proprio per uno "facilmente abbindolabile"


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah no?
> 
> -100 punti allora...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> poi quando Geko si incazza c'ha ragione! la smetti di broccolare con mezzo forum?


Ma io non sto broccolando mezzo forum!!!
Devo cambiare Manager quindi mi sto guardando intorno.
Geko poi mi sta tradendo con Raflesia, siamo in litiga perchè non mi lega più come una volta quindi lo faccio ingelosire.
Basta.
Mi faccio l'amante! (serio)


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Insoma, mi han preso proprio per uno "facilmente abbindolabile"


Infatti...fossi in te mi offenderei e gli farei vedere che non è così.
Allora per sta serata Quark ti faccio sapere quando posso.
Sai, do un sacco di ripetizioni sui neuroni in giro...





:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma io non sto broccolando mezzo forum!!!
> Devo cambiare Manager quindi mi sto guardando intorno.
> Geko poi mi sta tradendo con Raflesia, siamo in litiga perchè non mi lega più come una volta quindi lo faccio ingelosire.
> Basta.
> *Mi faccio l'amante! (serio*)


hai già qualche idea?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai già qualche idea?



Daniele


----------



## Indeciso (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti...fossi in te mi offenderei e gli farei vedere che non è così.Allora per sta serata Quark ti faccio sapere quando posso.Sai, do un sacco di ripetizioni sui neuroni in giro...:mrgreen::rotfl:


Cioé sui neuroni che stanno a "zonzo" o sei te stai in "giro"? :diavoletto:Vedrò di ritagliarmi un po' di tempo per questa serata documentaristica


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> N.B.
> penso che state prendendo un granchio colossale!
> mi sono imbattuto in questo sito solo tre giorni fà
> leggendo sulla home ho scritto la mia teoria sulla coppia,
> ...


Ma dai nessuna paranoia... io speravo fossi un utente che è andato via da qualche tempo e di cui non sappiamo più nulla. Questo perchè hai un modo molto simile al suo di esporre le tue teorie... se fossi lui, niente di male, anzi... sarei contenta.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Daniele


:strepitoso:

Oddio!!!! Si nota così tanto che ho una cotta per lui?

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

p.s. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai già qualche idea?


Si. L'ha detto Tuba.
Daniele


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. L'ha detto Tuba.
> Daniele


ma il tuo vero nome qual'e'?

per caso inizia con Ser e finisce con ena?

dai sacrificate...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma il tuo vero nome qual'e'?
> 
> per caso inizia con Ser e finisce con ena?
> 
> ...


Purtroppo no ma per lui posso sempre cambiare nome!
E non sarebbe un sacrificio!
Lui è così...così... puccioso!


----------



## geko (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> p.s. *Vieni da Tebina che ti fa vedere una cosa bella sui neuroni...vieni bel fedele, vieni...*:diavoletto:





Simy ha detto:


> poi *quando Geko si incazza c'ha ragione*! la smetti di broccolare con mezzo forum?





Tebe ha detto:


> *Mi faccio l'amante! (serio)*





Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti...fossi in te mi offenderei e gli farei vedere che non è così.
> Allora per sta serata Quark ti faccio sapere quando posso.
> Sai, *do un sacco di ripetizioni sui neuroni in giro...*





Tebe ha detto:


> Purtroppo no ma per lui posso sempre cambiare nome!
> *E non sarebbe un sacrificio!*
> *Lui è così...così... puccioso!*



Tebe...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma io non sto broccolando mezzo forum!!!
> Devo cambiare Manager quindi mi sto guardando intorno.
> Geko poi mi sta tradendo con Raflesia, siamo in litiga perchè non mi lega più come una volta quindi lo faccio ingelosire.
> Basta.
> Mi faccio l'amante! (serio)


manager dopo piange..poverino!!


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> manager dopo piange..poverino!!


Cazzi suoi.
Appena riesco vado sul blog e tiro giù l'universo.
Oggi mi ha fatto partire l'embolo.
E io a lui.


Sono...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cazzi suoi.
> Appena riesco vado sul blog e turo giù l'universo.
> Oggi mi ha fatto partire l'embolo.
> E io a lui.
> ...



Tanto domattina ti fa 2 urli...e ti mette a cuccia..oppure 2 moine..e cedi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebe...


Sono tutte frottole, giuro sulla candela nera che mi hai regalato!
E' un clone che si fa chiamare Tebe!
Non sono io!

Lo msai che...tu...ed io...
:inlove:
PER SEMPRE!


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tanto domattina ti fa 2 urli...e ti mette a cuccia..oppure 2 moine..e cedi...:mrgreen:


Lothar...mi ha appena scritto una mail...
La smetti di frequentare Sibilla Eliade?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar...mi ha appena scritto una mail...
> La smetti di frequentare Sibilla Eliade?



piu' o meno sara'cosi'''''ammorre caro scusami per stamattina...ilmio cuore e'infranto..non posso fare arrabbiare il mio amore cosi..perdonami''.......:carneval:


----------



## geko (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono tutte frottole, giuro sulla candela nera che mi hai regalato!
> E' un clone che si fa chiamare Tebe!
> Non sono io!
> 
> ...


Candela nera? Io non ti ho mai regalato una candela nera...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Candela nera? Io non ti ho mai regalato una candela nera...


Opppsss....


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Candela nera? Io non ti ho mai regalato una candela nera...


gekastro..mai chiamato...Paola invece di Gabriella??qui'e lo stesso..tebe ha 3 o 4 amanti.. e tu


sei questo:corna:


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> piu' o meno sara'cosi'''''ammorre caro scusami per stamattina...ilmio cuore e'infranto..non posso fare arrabbiare il mio amore cosi..perdonami''.......:carneval:


No!!!!


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Candela nera? Io non ti ho mai regalato una candela nera...


.....era di nuovo il clone vedi???
Infatti tu mi hai regalato la doppia frusta a sette code con uncini per il nostro primo mese anniversario!!!
Giuro su quella!
(me l'hai regalata tu, vero??)
:scared:


----------



## geko (3 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gekastro..mai chiamato...Paola invece di Gabriella??qui'e lo stesso..tebe ha 3 o 4 amanti.. e tu
> 
> 
> sei questo:corna:



Amico Lothy lo so... ma proprio non me l'aspettavo eh. Da lei proprio non me l'aspettavo... quando si dice che l'apparenza inganna... Eccone un esempio lampante!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Amico Lothy lo so... ma proprio non me l'aspettavo eh. Da lei proprio non me l'aspettavo... quando si dice che l'apparenza inganna... Eccone un esempio lampante!!! :mrgreen:


:rofl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gekastro..mai chiamato...Paola invece di Gabriella??qui'e lo stesso..tebe ha 3 o 4 amanti.. e tu
> 
> 
> sei questo:corna:


Ma non è vero!
Lui è il mio UNICO!


----------



## ballerino (3 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma dai nessuna paranoia... io speravo fossi un utente che è andato via da qualche tempo e di cui non sappiamo più nulla. Questo perchè hai un modo molto simile al suo di esporre le tue teorie... se fossi lui, niente di male, anzi... sarei contenta.


mi dispiace  non sono io, 
non sarei caduto nei vostri scherzi 
se vi avessi conosciuto in precedenza...


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> mi dispiace  non sono io,
> non sarei caduto nei vostri scherzi
> se vi avessi conosciuto in precedenza...


Ballerino però...sei davvero un pò rigido.
Sembri tagliato con l'accetta.

Sembri sempre in difesa.
Ma perchè?


----------



## ballerino (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ballerino però...sei davvero un pò rigido.
> Sembri tagliato con l'accetta.
> 
> Sembri sempre in difesa.
> Ma perchè?


tagliato con l 'accetta? mmmmm questo vuol dire che adotteresti un pezzo di legno?
sai dal vivo sono totalmente diverso, sono molto solare, anche se la mia solarità è scambiata per altro,

ho molti problemi, 
problemi che altri non capirebbero anzi forse pagherebbero per averli visto il trend.


ti voglio raccontare dell 'ultima  micro-relazione che ho avuto
micro perchè è durata quindicina di giorni
la tipa con cui stavo non solo scenate ogni volta che uscivamo
ma il giovedì, venerdì sabato e domenica (giorni che lavoro) 
passava tutte le ore seduta in discoteca ad ossevare
quello che facessi e per poi finire con i terzi gradi quando tornavamo a casa,
iniziava già dalla macchina, ogni volta le spiegavo che sbagliava
dicendogli che alla fine di tutte le sue visioni e paranoie possibili
era  solo lei, unica nel mio letto,  dato che praticamente viveva a casa mia.
Nonostante le solite scuse affermando di aver capito di sbagliare
il giorno dopo ricominciava tutto da capo.
La storia si ripete sempre! e come sempre lo stesso finale! scappo chiudendomi a riccio 
cambiando numero di cellulare..


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> tagliato con l 'accetta? mmmmm questo vuol dire che adotteresti un pezzo di legno?
> sai dal vivo sono totalmente diverso, sono molto solare, anche se la mia solarità è scambiata per altro,
> 
> ho molti problemi,
> ...


Adoro i casi difficili. E l'unico pezzo di legno che conosco lo era.
Sei un pò Pinocchietto pure tu?
:mrgreen:

Però. te l'avevo scritto anche di là...non è che magari tu assolutamente in modo inconsapevole hai un atteggiamento che rende le signorine gelose?
Dici che nella vita sei un ragazzo solare. Ci credo. 

Immagino tu sia un bel ragazzo visto il lavoro che fai e le persone insicure sono sempre gelose dell'altro se poi è puro figo...scatta l'embolo.

Dici che sono sedute in prima fila in discoteca (che brividi...) e questo denota tutta la loro insicurezza.
Cioè...hanno paura che incontri la Tebe ventenne che ti stupra e a cui tu non potresti resistere?

Ti dico questo perchè io sono davvero solare.
Non vedo in genere malizia nelle persone e sono profondamente convinta della bonta umana, nonostante tutto.
Un pò pirla a volte per parafrasare una persona che mi sta a cuore eppure da tutti i miei fidanzati (attuale compreso) questa mia solarità ha sempre fatto scattare le gelosie più assurde.
Anche quando non tradivo.
hanno tentato di chiudermi in casa, di farmi diventare una signora come Dio comanda, di livellare la mia gioia di vivere in un "modo più consono di porsi agli altri".
E io non capivo. Mi incazzavo. E facevo peggio.
Diventando ancora più solare.
Oggi che non ho più vent'anni ho capito.
Sono sempre iper solare ma ho imparato a modulare i miei raggi in base alla persona che amo.
Non sono cambiata ti ripeto.
Faccio sempre scattare la gelosia a tutti, anche agli amici ma...
Ora non penso più di avere assolutamente ragione e alcuni i mie comportamenti che per me erano solo  solari forse potevano apparire altro.

Non devi cambiare.
Devi...modulare i tuoi raggi.
Provare non costa nulla visto che adesso le tue storie finiscono tutte allo stesso modo.

Che ne pensi?


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adoro i casi difficili. E l'unico pezzo di legno che conosco lo era.
> Sei un pò Pinocchietto pure tu?
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...














:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


:risata:
con rispetto ma...sarai kreti!


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata:
> con rispetto ma...sarai kreti!



se tu non sai come usare l'energia solare, mica è colpa mia!:sonar:


----------



## ballerino (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adoro i casi difficili. E l'unico pezzo di legno che conosco lo era.
> Sei un pò Pinocchietto pure tu?
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



quando dico che sono solare, 
parlo si essere socievole e educato con tutti,
scherzo e rido si, ma alle prime provocazioni
metto subito i paletti ti assicuro,
ricevo avances nei posti e dalle persone più impensabili..
pur rispondendo sempre in maniera negativa,
peggiora di giorno in giorno.

non faccio nulla per provocare
penso che la colpa non sia mia
non faccio nulla per provocare
è solo la superficialità del momento penso.


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui"  vengono fatti quasi solo
> per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.
> 
> Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano
> ...


promiscui con la q non si può leggere.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:v
se per questo neanche tanto il concetto...:mrgreen:


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> promiscui con la q non si può leggere.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:v
> se per questo neanche tanto il concetto...:mrgreen:



ho sbagliato sicuramente nel scrivere può capitare
so riconoscere i miei  errori.. e non li ignoro
il tuo problema invece che ignori quello
che sei veramente nella vita si capisce lontano un miglio
anche se vuoi fare il fenomeno in un personaggio che
non ti si addice,
se ti consola cmq dai tuoi problemi continua così
ridi che ti passa...


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ho sbagliato sicuramente nel scrivere può capitare
> so riconoscere i miei  errori.. e non li ignoro
> il tuo problema invece che ignori quello
> che sei veramente nella vita si capisce lontano un miglio
> ...


ollallà...che permalosone...
la fattura per l'analisi psicointrospettiva a chi la mando? a steve lachance?


----------



## exStermy (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ollallà...che permalosone...
> la fattura per l'analisi psicointrospettiva a chi la mando? a steve lachance?


hai fatto subito amicizia vedo...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ollallà...che permalosone...
> la fattura per l'analisi psicointrospettiva a chi la mando? a steve lachance?


pur essendo contro l 'aborto nel tuo caso non avrei fatto opposizione..


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai fatto subito amicizia vedo...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


beh che voleva un applauso un 24enne (sempre che sia vero) che dice che se non tradisci sei emarginato? e scrive pure promiscui con la q ben due volte...


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> pur essendo contro l 'aborto nel tuo caso non avrei fatto opposizione..


hai ragione, figlio di un preservativo bucato....


----------



## exStermy (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh che voleva un applauso un 24enne (sempre che sia vero) che dice che se non tradisci sei emarginato? e scrive pure promiscui con la q ben due volte...


per me lo poteva pure scrivere altre 1000 volte...

la mia supposta superiorita' non e' limitata ad una q o ad una c...

a te invece e' solo supposta...ona...

ahahahahah


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh che voleva un applauso un 24enne (sempre che sia vero) che dice che se non tradisci sei emarginato? e scrive pure promiscui con la q ben due volte...


capisci gli errori ma non il concetto a quanto vedo, 
se hai capito questo 
non ti preoccupare tu non lo sarai di certo emarginato
avrai più corna di un alce adulta


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me lo poteva pure scrivere altre 1000 volte...
> 
> la mia supposta superiorita' non e' limitata ad una q o ad una c...
> 
> ...


ma manco la mia...si tratta solo di inorridimento...
hai ragione, e tu di suppostone te ne intendi una cifra, sei il master of the universe
ahahahahhah


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> capisci gli errori ma non il concetto a quanto vedo,
> se hai capito questo
> non ti preoccupare tu non lo sarai di certo emarginato
> avrai più corna di un alce adulta


al contrario tuo che sei rimasto alla scolarizzazione della seconda elementare io so leggere (e scrivere, ovviamente)  e quello c'era scritto. riprova....:mrgreen:


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma manco la mia...si tratta solo di inorridimento...
> hai ragione, e tu di suppostone te ne intendi una cifra, sei il master of the universe
> ahahahahhah


"ma manco la mia"   l 'hai imparato oxford
 è arrivato un altro comico...


----------



## exStermy (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma manco la mia...si tratta solo di inorridimento...
> hai ragione, e tu di suppostone te ne intendi una cifra, sei il master of the universe
> ahahahahhah


e da cosa lo deduci?

fino a mo' vedo te che fatica a stare seduto...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> "ma manco la mia"   l 'hai imparato oxford
> è arrivato un altro comico...


Perdonalo...e' di Salerno...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> "ma manco la mia"   l 'hai imparato oxford
> è arrivato un altro comico...


assolutamente si.
Comunque Oxford si scrive in lettera maiuscola come tutti i nomi propri.....Anche l'insegnante di terza elementare mi tocca fare...:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Perdonalo...e' di Salerno...
> 
> ahahahahah


Minchia chi parla...il pugliese.Dalle vostre parti dovreste munirvi di rupi come gli spartani ad ogni angolo di strada 
ahahahahahahahah


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> assolutamente si.
> Comunque Oxford si scrive in lettera maiuscola come tutti i nomi propri.....Anche l'insegnante di terza elementare mi tocca fare...:mrgreen:



per non parlare dell 'inglese ma sai cosè un master of the universe?
sei proprio tu... un giocattolo senza cervello
e siccome sei un anziano rincoglionito si capisce subito
devi essere un prototipo che ancora peggio ..


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e da cosa lo deduci?
> 
> fino a mo' vedo te che fatica a stare seduto...
> 
> ahahahahahah


e da cosa lo deduci?
ahahahahahhahahah


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> *per non parlare dell 'inglese ma sai cosè un master of the universe*?
> sei proprio tu... un giocattolo senza cervello
> e siccome sei un anziano rincoglionito si capisce subito
> *devi essere un prototipo che ancora peggio* ..


Scusa che lingua sarebbe questa?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e da cosa lo deduci?
> ahahahahahhahahah


dal rodimento di culo...

e se sente...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> dal rodimento di culo...
> 
> e se sente...
> 
> ahahahahahah


passa da amplifon dopo l'andrologo
ahahahhahahaha


----------



## ballerino (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Scusa che lingua sarebbe questa?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


certo che puoi solo che ridere..  si usa per sdrammatizzare...
cos'altro potresti scrivere tu?

un misterioso legislatore del forum con il bagaglio per il viaggio eterno,
senza cogliere la propria esistenziale indigenza.


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> certo che puoi solo che ridere..  si usa per sdrammatizzare...
> cos'altro potresti scrivere tu?
> 
> un misterioso legislatore del forum con il bagaglio per il viaggio eterno,
> senza cogliere la propria esistenziale indigenza.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
a proposito di comici....a livello di Boldi che fa ridere solo i decerebrati però...ahahahhah


----------



## exStermy (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> a proposito di comici....a livello di Boldi che fa ridere solo i decerebrati però...ahahahhah


beh pero' sull'ultima frase c'ha preso...

a cosa se riferisce secondo te?

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh pero' sull'ultima frase c'ha preso...
> 
> a cosa se riferisce secondo te?
> 
> ahahahahahah


a quello che ti succederà in vecchiaia. quindi molto presto
ahahahahahhaah


----------



## exStermy (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> a quello che ti succederà in vecchiaia
> ahahahahahhaah


 ambe', me credevo...

pero' te hai culo che la provi da mo' ed a me me tocca aspetta'....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ambe', me credevo...
> 
> pero' te hai culo che la provi da mo' ed a me me tocca aspetta'....
> 
> ahahahahahahah


consiglioti nuovamente Amplifon. 
ahahahahahahh


----------



## exStermy (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> consiglioti nuovamente Amplifon.
> ahahahahahahh


vabbe' mo' vado che m'hai scassat' ocazz...

speriamo che skizzo dumani nun me sgrida...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' mo' vado che m'hai scassat' ocazz...
> 
> speriamo che skizzo dumani nun me sgrida...
> 
> ahahahah


la moglie s'è addormentata eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
buona notte, fascistone classista...
ahahahahhahahah


----------



## bubu (8 Maggio 2012)

Caspiterina! Ieri notte ve le siete dette! 
Mi raccomando, oggi niente yogurt a colazione ahahahahahh


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Caspiterina! Ieri notte ve le siete dette!
> Mi raccomando, oggi niente yogurt a colazione ahahahahahh


E se tanto me dà tanto...vedrai che presto ogni 3d di questo forum finirà come questo qui...con degna cornice ad epitaffio...


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Ehm... volevo sperimentare il 'potere' di cancellare un thread e l'ho fatto con il tuo, Ballerino. E' stato più forte di me. Ammetto che la mia era più che altro semplice curiosità...  ora che so che si può fare dubito che cancellerò mai più un thread qui dentro. 

Però un po' mi dispiace eh... mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto mandarti a cagare in quell'altro thread per le offese gratuite al solo scopo di provocare gli utenti di questo forum, quindi approfitto di questo spazio per farlo:

Vai a cagare! :up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Premesso che la conoscenza che si ha di questi nick da te citati è approssimativa,e premesso che fuori da qui possono essere PERSONE più o meno rispettabili...mi chiedo come CAZZO TI PERMETTI DI DARE CERTI GIUDIUZI!!Ballerino quelli da te elencati come difetti potrebbero esser dei pregi.....ma dar della leggera a simy....insomma un UOMO argomenterebbe queste fallaci conclusioni.....!!!Ballerino oltre a darti del coione come posso definirti?I nostri difetti non son mai un buon motivo per esser traditi.....mentre invece la tua mediocrità è un ottimo pretesto....!Insomma non meravigliarti se la tua patner si dilettasse in spaccatte sgonfiacappelle....con tunisini arrapati....!!!


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ehm... volevo sperimentare il 'potere' di cancellare un thread e l'ho fatto con il tuo, Ballerino. E' stato più forte di me. Ammetto che la mia era più che altro semplice curiosità...  ora che so che si può fare dubito che cancellerò mai più un thread qui dentro.
> 
> Però un po' mi dispiace eh... mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto mandarti a cagare in quell'altro thread per le offese gratuite al solo scopo di provocare gli utenti di questo forum, quindi approfitto di questo spazio per farlo:
> 
> Vai a cagare! :up:


Cazzo!Stavo scrivendo una risposta!

Posso postarla qui?
Mi è partito l'embolo


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cazzo!Stavo scrivendo una risposta!
> 
> Posso postarla qui?
> Mi è partito l'embolo


si posta qui... XD


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si posta qui... XD


Volevo sapere cosa ne pensava geko e se era il caso di farlo.
Visto che l'ha cancellato...


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Poi*

Ma perchè questo nick poi?Ballerino?Forse è l'aggettivo giusto per descrivere il culo di tua madre?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma perchè questo nick poi?Ballerino?Forse è l'aggettivo giusto per descrivere il culo di tua madre?:rotfl:


perchè fa il ragazzo immagine


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Oh non offendete Ballerino però eh... la mia era solo curiosità, come quella dei bambini. Lui c'ha 24 anni ed io ne ho 5. Volevo troppo farlo, non dormivo più dalla voglia! Dovevo assolutamente provare a cancellare un thread. Ora ho dato un senso alla mia giornata. :rotfl:

Piuttosto io vorrei capire (ma nemmeno più di tanto) che problema ha Ballerino... cioè, cos'è che ti turba? Dai, qui puoi dirlo... è il tutù che ti prude?


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Premesso che la conoscenza che si ha di questi nick da te citati è approssimativa,e premesso che fuori da qui possono essere PERSONE più o meno rispettabili...mi chiedo come CAZZO TI PERMETTI DI DARE CERTI GIUDIUZI!!Ballerino quelli da te elencati come difetti potrebbero esser dei pregi.....ma dar della leggera a simy....insomma un UOMO argomenterebbe queste fallaci conclusioni.....!!!Ballerino oltre a darti del coione come posso definirti?I nostri difetti non son mai un buon motivo per esser traditi.....mentre invece la tua mediocrità è un ottimo pretesto....!Insomma non meravigliarti se la tua patner si dilettasse in spaccatte sgonfiacappelle....con tunisini arrapati....!!!


:forza:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma perchè questo nick poi?Ballerino?Forse è l'aggettivo giusto per descrivere il culo di tua madre?:rotfl:



Questo no, Oscuro...
Non si insultano i genitori....


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Nausika*

Nessun insulto...solo una semplice coinsiderazione!Anche io non son per insulti ai genitori...!Certo in questo caso la colpa di uno così a chi vuoi darla? A gentirori cor culo ballerino!!!


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cazzo!Stavo scrivendo una risposta!
> 
> Posso postarla qui?
> Mi è partito l'embolo


Si parla sempre di quanta ironia ci sia in questo forum.. 
cancellando il thread si capisce nettamente il contrario!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Si parla sempre di quanta ironia ci sia in questo forum..
> cancellando il thread si capisce nettamente il contrario!


mica era ironico il tuo 3d...


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Oh non offendete Ballerino però eh... la mia era solo curiosità, come quella dei bambini. Lui c'ha 24 anni ed io ne ho 5. Volevo troppo farlo, non dormivo più dalla voglia! Dovevo assolutamente provare a cancellare un thread. Ora ho dato un senso alla mia giornata. :rotfl:
> 
> Piuttosto io vorrei capire (ma nemmeno più di tanto) che problema ha Ballerino... cioè, cos'è che ti turba? Dai, qui puoi dirlo... è il tutù che ti prude?


quando non c'è la libertà di opinione giusta e sbagliata che sia ... non serve dire altro.


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Si parla sempre di quanta ironia ci sia in questo forum..
> cancellando il thread si capisce nettamente il contrario!


ballerino, tu non hai fatto dell'ironia.
Hai detto cattiverie.


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma dire ad una che per un complimento è pronta ad allargare le gambe ti sembra  una cosa ironica?è semplicemente offensiva.....punto!!!


----------



## scrittore (10 Maggio 2012)

*Ballerino*

Ho letto l'inizio del tuo 3d cancellato, poi incuriosito ho letto anche l'inizio di questo.

Ora vado (solo un po' )  dalla tua parte dicendo che le tue idee sul tradimento mi piacciono. 
Sono controcorrente rispetto alla maggioranza, rispetto alla "moda-del-momento" le vedo coerenti con certe religioni che usano il tuo stesso termine, promiscuità, per spiegare come il peccato generi imperfezione al contrario di un rapporto più "sano" che genera esseri umani migliori. 
Pensa che un tale Adolf anni fa. Ha applicato alla lettera certi concetti che emergono dai tuoi ragionamenti ed ha iniziato una vera e propria campagna di purificazione per garantire un mondo fatto di questi valori:  "integrità" - "purezza" .
Andava da un ebreo e gli diceva " Conosci il padre nostro?" lui rispondeva No. E quello lo internava in un campo.
Il problema era che l'ebreo, l'omosessuale, il negro...parlavano della loro condizione sociale senza sapere che andavano in contro a questo tipo di giudizio. 

L'esperimento falli miseramente ma si portò dietro cicatrici allucinanti ( parlo di te ). 


Tu. 
Puoi permetterti di scrivere i tuoi pensieri ( e bada bene, io darei la vita per permetterti di continuare a farlo ) perchè in qualche modo hai conosciuto le storie di questa gente. 
E le giudichi. 

Noi. 
Conosciamo molto poco di te. 
Magari non sei mai stato tradito. Io non sono mai stato tradito e non posso dirti molto sul cosa si prova. 
Magari non sei mai stato un amante. Non hai mai provato l'esperienza di tornare a casa la sera con la consapevolezza che il tuo amore dormirà con un altro perchè in passato ha scelto di vivere con un uomo che non ama più. 

O forse si e sei talmente arrabbiato che porti avanti un teorema pseudo-giusto ma che applichi a persone di cui non conosci altro che una immagine virtuale...pochi pensieri magari scritti in una pausa pranzo per staccare dal lavoro..

Siamo su un sito di tradimenti è vero...e io sto facendo lo psicologo del cazzo in perfetta linea col sito.
Mi sento di consigliarti di essere meno amaro. Di parlare di più proprio con le persone che critichi a priori. 
Se hai un effettivo interesse di capire le loro storie ( le storie non sono tutte uguali credimi ) ...allora vedrai che non giudicherai più. 
Capirai e forse chissà...capiremo anche noi qualcosina in più di te. 


Tuttavia, e qui mi trovi profondamente in contrasto con i tuoi pensieri, non penso sia giusto immaginarsi la vita degli altri dalle poche parole che dicono.

Ascolta le loro storie. 
Fanno in qualche modo riflettere. 

perdonatemi se sono stato così lungo...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Si parla sempre di quanta ironia ci sia in questo forum..
> cancellando il thread si capisce nettamente il contrario!


e dove stava l'ironia?


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mica era ironico il tuo 3d...


tu riesci a capire anche quando sono ironico o no? hai la sfera magica?
oppure non l 'hai considerato ironico, dal fatto in qualche modo o colto nell segno?


----------



## erab (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> tu riesci a capire anche quando sono ironico o no? hai la sfera magica?
> oppure non l 'hai considerato ironico, dal fatto in qualche modo o colto nell segno?


Nel tuo post non trovavo nulla di ironico, solo palesi provocazioni che spero cadano nel vuoto.


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> tu riesci a capire anche quando sono ironico o no? hai la sfera magica?
> oppure non l 'hai considerato ironico, dal fatto in qualche modo o colto nell segno?


Ballerino,
ti posto qui la risposta al tuo 3d cancellato




Ciao Ballerino...però così è davvero troppo.
Non ho letto le risposte degli altri però ho letto ciò che hai scritto tu.
Fermati un attimo con le sciabole e le pistole.
Stai dando dei giudizi su alcuni utenti in base a dei pregiudizi esattamente come faceva Free con te in un altro 3d.
Cubista=un poco amorale eccetera.

In ordine di tempo io sono l'ultima ad essere approdata qui e ti posso dire che con ognuna delle persone che tu hai citato ho avuto scambi cretini, duri, seri eccetera per cui mi arrogo il diritto di dirti che hai sbagliato.
Dietro quei nik, esattamente come il tuo, ci sono persone. Che hanno fatto percorsi dolorosi. Che hanno dovuto mettere in discussione buona parte se non tutta la loro vita. Il loro modo di pensare. Di vivere se stesse e la coppia.
Tu hai detto una cosa gravissima nel tuo 3d che non posso appoggiarti perchè mi fa venire la nausea.
Hai giustificato un tradimento in base ad un pensiero tuo dopo pochi giorni che sei qui sul forum.
E se anche avessi colto nel segno è stato un comportamento meschino che non ti fa onore, come non fa onore a nessuno.

Sole e Sbriciolata sono due fedeli che hanno messo in discussione non tanto. Tutto.
Sono due fedeli che hanno avuto e hanno tutt' ora la forza di andare avanti per se stesse, per i figli per la famiglia.
E si sono trasformate.
Non è per un cazzo facile farlo ballerino.
Pensa se adesso improvvisamente tutte le tue certezze ti crollassero addosso.
Certezze di vita, non minchiate.
E' una devastazione, credimi.

Simy poi....è dolce. Ed è davvero di cattivo gusto e da gran maleducato ciò che hai insinuato.

...proprio con Sole e Sbri sento molte affinità pur vivendo le nostre vite in modo opposto.
Sai cosa vedo invece in loro?
Sbri la sento un pò come una carezza materna, quella magari data anche distrattamente ma sempre con dolcezza.
La vedo sempre con il sorriso anche quando è incazzata e la vedo..anzi...vedevo...sempre troppo disponibile per i cazzi di tutti.
Ora ho l'impressione che sia un pò meno disponibile e spero di non sbagliare.
E la vedo.."timida".
La vedo una persona che dice quello che pensa ma con troppa attenzione al "sentire" dell'altro.

Di Sole ho una percezione molto simile anche se meno di pancia e più di testa. 
Con Simy poi..potrei stare una serata a cazzeggiare senza annoiarmi.

E sono tre fedeli ( si anche Sole. Solina non ti vedo infedele mi dispiace)
Io sono un infedelaccia e ragiono peggio dell'anticristo eppure...
C'è uno scambio proficuo.


Detto in due righe.
Non abbiamo bisogno di messia qui dentro, di qualsiasi età siano.
Sei il benvenuto se lasci l'armatura scintillante fuori dalla porta come tutti noi e ti confronti in maniera matura lasciando i dogmi insieme all'armatura.

Esseri rigidi e strafottenti non è forza.
E' isterismo.

E ti va bene che nessuna sembra avere le mestruazioni se no saresti già a brandelli.


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ballerino, tu non hai fatto dell'ironia.
> Hai detto cattiverie.


non più di quelle che hanno scritto a me.. 
dato che considerate ironiche dagli autori,
spiegami per quale motivo 
non lo possono essere le mie?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> tu riesci a capire anche quando sono ironico o no? hai la sfera magica?
> oppure non l 'hai considerato ironico, dal fatto in qualche modo o colto nell segno?


senti... in questo momento di sfere ne ho due, e stanno girando parecchio. Sei un bambino cattivo, vieni qui a farti dire questo? Hai bisogno di offendere per sentirti uomo? Hai bisogno di giudicare per sentirti all'altezza degli altri? Cos'è che ti manca, eh? Com'è che senti il bisogno di venire qui ad offendere,in base a cosa ti permetti di prenderti delle confidenze e sputare sentenze, dimmi...


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Ed io erano 2 mesi che volevo togliermi la soddisfazione di cancellare un thread, te l'ho detto... sono come i bambini. Anche la mia è ironia. Su, riaprilo. 

Comunque c'avrai sicuramente un sacco di amici in giro se il tuo modo di scherzare consiste nell'offendere alla cazzo la gente. Ok, stavi scherzando. Chiedi ad AngeloMerkel, Sole, Sbriciolata e Simy se sono d'accordo. 

Niente di personale da parte mia... altrimenti l'avrei scritto senza problemi. Mi sembrava l'occasione giusta per togliermi uno sfizio, mettiamola pure così.


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Vabbè*

Vabbè dai tutto sto casino per quattro cazzate partorite da un coione....!Dai poraccio....questo è ancora sotto botta da quando hanno brutalmente profanato e deflorato le chiappe della donna!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ed io erano 2 mesi che volevo togliermi la soddisfazione di cancellare un thread, te l'ho detto... sono come i bambini. Anche la mia è ironia. Su, riaprilo.
> 
> Comunque c'avrai sicuramente un sacco di amici in giro se il tuo modo di scherzare consiste nell'offendere alla cazzo la gente. Ok, stavi scherzando. Chiedi ad AngeloMerkel, Sole, Sbriciolata e Simy se sono d'accordo.
> 
> Niente di personale da parte mia... altrimenti l'avrei scritto senza problemi. Mi sembrava l'occasione giusta per togliermi uno sfizio, mettiamola pure così.



io sono per la libertà di opinione..
quindi non mi interessa grazie.


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non più di quelle che hanno scritto a me..
> dato che considerate ironiche dagli autori,
> spiegami per quale motivo
> non lo possono essere le mie?


Perchè tu colpisci con astio.
Per fare male.
E questo non va bene.
E se non è tua intenzione allora sbagli modo di porti.
Stai "irritando" anche me con i tuoi modi..

Fatti qualche domanda...
Siamo tutti pazzi e stronzi e tu solo innocente?


----------



## scrittore (10 Maggio 2012)

*ballerino*

su, riponi per un attimo l'ascia da guerra e leggi la mia risposta ( circa due o tre pagine fa...) 

mi interessa il tuo pensiero...


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> *io sono per la libertà di opinione..
> *quindi non mi interessa grazie.


anch'io...viva voltaire.
però quando si sproloquia non si esprime un'opinione...si spolvera la tastiera


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Tebe*

Tebe cerchiamo di capire il dramma de sto ragazzo....la donna ha risolto nel peggiore dei modi i problemi di stitichezza dai quali non riusciva a liberarsi!!!Insomma un pò di comprensione dai!!


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai tutto sto casino per quattro cazzate partorite da un coione....!Dai poraccio....questo è ancora sotto botta da quando hanno brutalmente profanato e deflorato le chiappe della donna!!!!!:rotfl:


povero.....è la prima volta?????
eh gia la prima fa piu male...ma dai su dopo andrà meglio...
soprattutto per lei...


----------



## scrittore (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> povero.....è la prima volta?????
> eh gia la prima fa piu male...ma dai su dopo andrà meglio...
> soprattutto per lei...


...ma non credo che lui se la stia passando meglio sinceramente :-D


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè tu colpisci con astio.
> Per fare male.
> E questo non va bene.
> E se non è tua intenzione allora sbagli modo di porti.
> ...



eppure ti devo confessare che ho riso sempre anche su
quello che hanno scritto a me.
A parte quando hanno fatto le battute,rispondendo sul mio racconto personale,
un vissuto della mia vita che vorrei cancellare e non auguro a nessuno di provare.


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> eppure ti devo confessare che ho riso sempre anche su
> quello che hanno scritto a me.
> A parte quando hanno fatto le battute,rispondendo sul mio racconto personale,
> un vissuto della mia vita che vorrei cancellare e non auguro a nessuno di provare.


Ho capito...perchè probabilmente nei loro scritti traspariva l'ironinia mentre dai tuoi no...non ti conosciamo...dobbiamo abituarci al tuo modo di scrivere e narrare.


Perchè non seppelliamo l'ascia di guerra tutti e ci riproviamo?

Fare un passo indietro e non mi stancherò mai di scriverlo e dirlo, molto spesso e sintomo di forza non di debolezza.


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Annuccia*

Ma sei tremenda però.....!Niente male.....però!Ti sto notando.......!!


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> povero.....è la prima volta?????
> eh gia la prima fa piu male...ma dai su dopo andrà meglio...
> soprattutto per lei...


Perché l'amante ha deciso di inchiappettarsi tutti e due?


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Indeciso*

Si e a quanto sembra ci è anche riuscito....da qui il nick ballerino...per due sederi scarnificati e scardasciati!!!


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Ballerino, non fare IL vittimO eh. Non mi fare incazzare se no ti cancello pure questo thread e stasera a letto senza cena. Vi dirò, potrei anche prenderci gusto, un click e non c'era più! Davvero avevo 'sto tarlo, ora mi sento meglio. 

Dai. Riapri il thread 'ironico', visto che avevi voglia di scherzare sulle vicende private altrui...


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> Ho letto l'inizio del tuo 3d cancellato, poi incuriosito ho letto anche l'inizio di questo.
> 
> Ora vado (solo un po' )  dalla tua parte dicendo che le tue idee sul tradimento mi piacciono.
> Sono controcorrente rispetto alla maggioranza, rispetto alla "moda-del-momento" le vedo coerenti con certe religioni che usano il tuo stesso termine, promiscuità, per spiegare come il peccato generi imperfezione al contrario di un rapporto più "sano" che genera esseri umani migliori.
> ...


I miei principi in cui credo sono stati considerati pericolosi,
descritti come simili al fondamentalismo,
non porgo mai l'altra guancia, quando ricevo offese le rimando al mittente
mi è stato cancellato un 3d come lo chiami tu,
c'è libertà di opinione?


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ballerino,
> ti posto qui la risposta al tuo 3d cancellato
> 
> 
> ...



ma come ti permetti??
a parte che non si capisce che vuol dire "un poco amorale eccetera", io non ho affatto pregiudizi, bastava leggere con un minimo di attenzione per comprenderlo
se permetti, lezioni da uno così io non le prendo, impara tu da lui, accomodati...


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

cancellare è sempre un atto improprio, comunque.l'admin ha fatto male a dare questa possibilità


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma sei di legno allora?Ndo cazzo stanno le opinioni?Dire che una allarga le gambe per un complimento è un opinione?


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti??
> a parte che non si capisce che vuol dire "un poco amorale eccetera", io non ho affatto pregiudizi, bastava leggere con un minimo di attenzione per comprenderlo
> se permetti, lezioni da uno così io non le prendo, impara tu da lui, accomodati...


dai free, a parte il resto che ho scritto di te
se ti sei offesa mi dispiace sinceramente,
che sei sempre un pò fuori musica è vero dai.


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei di legno allora?Ndo cazzo stanno le opinioni?Dire che una allarga le gambe per un complimento è un opinione?


se stai parlando con me, infatti ho detto che quelle non erano opinioni.
rimane il fatto che si risponde (o si ignora), non si cancella


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se stai parlando con me, infatti ho detto che quelle non erano opinioni.
> rimane il fatto che si risponde (o si ignora), non si cancella


no Minè ...ballerino l'aveva scritta a me quella cosa...


----------



## scrittore (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> I miei principi in cui credo sono stati considerati pericolosi,
> descritti come simili al fondamentalismo,
> non porgo mai l'altra guancia, quando ricevo offese le rimando al mittente
> mi è stato cancellato un 3d come lo chiami tu,
> c'è libertà di opinione?


diciamo che la libertà di opinione non c'è in luoghi dove in teoria dovrebbe essere coccolata e nutrita ( leggi parlamento, giornali e televisione ) e forse la tua guerra alla libertà di opinione la stai iniziando proprio dove si esprime nella sua forma più pura...ossia su internet...magari anche qui perchè no? 

Detto questo, paragonare fa parte del pensiero libero...senza l'uso del paragone l'uomo non si sarebbe evoluto cosi tanto in fretta.
Detto ciò...penso che hanno fatto male a cancellarti il 3d. 
Penso che il non porgere l'altra guancia sia un po' come fare muro di fronte alla critica...
e si..più o meno la pensavano cosi anche quelli la.. 

ma occhio, la mia non è una critica...è un suggerimento a vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva...
ovvio, la scelta di cambiare idea...quella è tutta tua


----------



## free (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> dai free, a parte il resto che ho scritto di te
> se ti sei offesa mi dispiace sinceramente,
> che sei sempre un pò fuori musica è vero dai.



che hai scritto di me ballante? manco ho letto
non dispiacerti, piuttosto ho capito come mai tua madre non esce teco, è un regalo che le fai


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti??
> a parte che non si capisce che vuol dire "un poco amorale eccetera", io non ho affatto pregiudizi, bastava leggere con un minimo di attenzione per comprenderlo
> se permetti, lezioni da uno così io non le prendo, impara tu da lui, accomodati...


Per quanto mi riguarda hai dato una valutazione con pregiudizio.
Non è il caso di scaldarsi.


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no Minè ...ballerino l'aveva scritta a me quella cosa...


quindi?


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi?


quindi cosa?


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Minerva*

Parlavo a culo ballerino non a te...!Anzi son d'accordo pure anon cancellare!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi?


non ho capito ...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi?


scritta su di un altro ci poteva stare a lei no.


----------



## exStermy (10 Maggio 2012)

si' pero' aggreditelo a turno...

er ragazzo se sta' affa' le ossa...

ahahahahahah


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> diciamo che la libertà di opinione non c'è in luoghi dove in teoria dovrebbe essere coccolata e nutrita ( leggi parlamento, giornali e televisione ) e forse la tua guerra alla libertà di opinione la stai iniziando proprio dove si esprime nella sua forma più pura...ossia su internet...magari anche qui perchè no?
> 
> Detto questo, paragonare fa parte del pensiero libero...senza l'uso del paragone l'uomo non si sarebbe evoluto cosi tanto in fretta.
> Detto ciò...penso che hanno fatto male a cancellarti il 3d.
> ...


hai ragione! ho sbagliato termine
mi sono spiegato male,
non dovevo usare " porgere l 'altra guancia "
volevo solo dire che su uno scambio libero di opinioni
nel momento in cui ci sono offese, io mi sento libero di farne altre.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

C'è da litigare e io purtroppo non ho letto il post incriminato....e su che me litigo mò ? 

Vi odio tutti indiscriminatamente


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è da litigare e io purtroppo non ho letto il post incriminato....e su che me litigo mò ?
> 
> Vi odio tutti indiscriminatamente


anche io, uffa...propongo partita a Risiko... io te e Rabarbaro....lui se ne intende di Risiko


----------



## exStermy (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è da litigare e io purtroppo non ho letto il post incriminato....e su che me litigo mò ?
> 
> Vi odio tutti indiscriminatamente


manco io ho fatto in tempo...

Geko 6 1 0...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> hai ragione! ho sbagliato termine
> mi sono spiegato male,
> non dovevo usare " porgere l 'altra guancia "
> volevo solo dire che su uno scambio libero di opinioni
> nel momento in cui ci sono offese, io mi sento libero di farne altre.


ok...e io in che modo ti avrei offeso tanto da farmi dare della zoccola da te? fammi capire...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito ...


da dove non hai capito...me so persa Minè


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> anche io, uffa...propongo partita a Risiko... io te e Rabarbaro....lui se ne intende di Risiko


Si ma io gioco solo con le Armate Rosse.....sappiatelo 

E a Monopoli col Fiasco


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma io gioco solo con le Armate Rosse.....sappiatelo
> 
> E a Monopoli col Fiasco


Anche a risiko si puo' giocare col fiasco....sai che partite


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...e io in che modo ti avrei offeso tanto da farmi dare della zoccola da te? fammi capire...


Zoccola a te? :sorpreso:


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Zoccola a te? :sorpreso:


:yes:

e pure che mi sono meritata il tradimento


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:
> 
> e pure che mi sono meritata il tradimento


Senza conoscere le persone....roba da:calcio:


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...e io in che modo ti avrei offeso tanto da farmi dare della zoccola da te? fammi capire...


non ho mai scritto zoccola! sbagli non uso questi termini volgari non mi piacciono.


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non ho mai scritto zoccola! sbagli non uso questi termini volgari non mi piacciono.


Però hai scritto che apre le gambe con due complimenti.
Non fare sofismi letterari...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non ho mai scritto zoccola! sbagli non uso questi termini volgari non mi piacciono.


scusa hai scritto che basta un complimento per farmi allargare le gambe! come la definisci tu una cosi?


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però hai scritto che apre le gambe con due complimenti.
> Non fare sofismi letterari...


Grazie Tebe....questo commento sintetizza il personaggio....:up:


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però hai scritto che apre le gambe con due complimenti.
> Non fare sofismi letterari...


appunto


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> da dove non hai capito...me so persa Minè


ha detto che le offese le ha indirizzate a te.mi spiace ma non mi cambia....le avesse regalate a me avrei detto la stessa identica cosa.
poi il fatto che son qui  a parlare senza averlo letto è la prova che non sia corretto che un utente tolga di mezzo un post.
del resto mi pare fossimo d'accordo quando lo fece il conte


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha detto che le offese le ha indirizzate a te.mi spiace ma non mi cambia....le avesse regalate a me avrei detto la stessa identica cosa.
> poi il fatto che son qui a parlare senza averlo letto è la prova che non sia corretto che un utente tolga di mezzo un post.
> del resto mi pare fossimo d'accordo quando lo fece il conte


ah ok..si su questo sono d'accordo.... non ti avevo capito


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

Tzk, voi non conoscete la Simy per come la conosco io 

Un pò zoccola ce è 

















































































































































Simo richiama Yuma....buona....buona dai


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tzk, voi non conoscete la Simy per come la conosco io
> 
> Un pò zoccola ce è
> 
> ...


scemo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però hai scritto che apre le gambe con due complimenti.
> Non fare sofismi letterari...


ti ripeto, mentre lo scrivevo ridevo...
è stato come nelle caricature  si esagera un pò,
notando che gli piacciono i complimenti..


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ti ripeto, mentre lo scrivevo ridevo...
> è stato come nelle caricature si esagera un pò,
> notando che gli piacciono i complimenti..


scusa ma quello che hai scritto ti pare un complimento? no perchè sennò abbiamo una visione del significato "complimento" leggermente diverso!

devi anche capire che le persone con cui "scherzo" sul forum sono persone che conosco da molto tempo....e che spesso frequento anche fuori da qui....

quindi da qui a scrivere quello che hai scritto tu ce ne passa ....

da ultimo non mi hai ancora detto in che modo ti avrei offeso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scemo :rotfl::rotfl:



mi associo


:canna:


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Sono d'accordo con te Minerva quando dici che cancellare è sbagliato.

Guarda se è per questo io sono anche uno che non approva o disapprova mai (altra cosa che mi manca, proverò anche questa), oggi ero in modalità 'curioso'. Quasi non ci credevo che si potesse fare, sai? Infatti subito dopo sono venuto a scriverlo qui perché mi sembrava giusto dirlo, e anche mandarlo a cagare ci stava, secondo me.  L'anonimato non fa per me. 

Comunque vi siete persi un bel thread. Aveva pure fatto attenzione alla grammatica, ho controllato e le H giuste c'erano tutte.  Mea culpa, dovevo fare uno screenshot. :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te Minerva quando dici che cancellare è sbagliato.
> 
> Guarda se è per questo io sono anche uno che non approva o disapprova mai (altra cosa che mi manca, proverò anche questa), oggi ero in modalità 'curioso'. Quasi non ci credevo che si potesse fare, sai? Infatti subito dopo sono venuto a scriverlo qui perché mi sembrava giusto dirlo, e anche mandarlo a cagare ci stava, secondo me.  L'anonimato non fa per me.
> 
> Comunque vi siete persi un bel thread. Aveva pure fatto attenzione alla grammatica, ho controllato e le H giuste c'erano tutte.  Mea culpa, dovevo fare uno screenshot. :singleeye:


che frustrazione non averlo letto:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2012)

E pensare che post fa ....
io l'ho scritto che Ballerino potrebbe fare il comico....

Ho capito subito la sua vena umoristica.....


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che frustrazione non averlo letto:singleeye:


Sorry. Vedi che in realtà sono un bravo ragazzo? Mi sono già pentito. Reo confesso.


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma quello che hai scritto ti pare un complimento? no perchè sennò abbiamo una visione del significato "complimento" leggermente diverso!
> 
> devi anche capire che le persone con cui "scherzo" sul forum sono persone che conosco da molto tempo....e che spesso frequento anche fuori da qui....
> 
> ...


dicevo, che siccome ti piacciono i complimenti,  come nelle caricature ho esagerato un pò tutto qui


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ti ripeto, mentre lo scrivevo ridevo...
> è stato come nelle caricature  si esagera un pò,
> notando che gli piacciono i complimenti..


però, partendo dal presupposto che tu scherzassi, non c'è una confidenza tale da poterti permettere di scherzare su una cosa del genere.
Tuba lo ha fatto e Simy non si è arrabbiata.
Ma perchè si "conoscono" e l'ironia sotto si coglie subito.
Non sappiamo praticamente nulla di te se non che hai idee molto squadrate e un modo di scrivere molto veemente che sembra davvero tutto tranne che ironico.

Nessuno, o pochi, sono qui per sparare su qualcuno ma se tutti sparano presupponendo mille cose, non si capisce più niente.

Appurato che per te era ironico scriverlo ma non appartenente al tuo pensiero.
Ora?


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> *dicevo, che siccome ti piacciono i complimenti,  come nelle caricature ho esagerato un pò tutto qui*


Ok...quindi?


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

CORTESEMENTE NESSUNO OSI TOCCARE SIMI O COMINCIANO A PARTIRE TIMPULATE A TIPO FESTINO I SANTA ROSALIA

FATE I BRAVI O CHIAMO I PICCIOTTI E PARTE LA TRASFERTA...OVUNQUE SIATE!!!

Lei non apre le gambe proprio a nessuno...solo a me non sa resistere


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> dicevo, che *siccome ti piacciono i complimenti*, *come nelle caricature ho esagerato un *pò tutto qui


non è un bel modo di scherzare visto che non ci/mi conosci...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> CORTESEMENTE NESSUNO OSI TOCCARE SIMI O COMINCIANO A PARTIRE TIMPULATE A TIPO FESTINO I SANTA ROSALIA
> 
> FATE I BRAVI O CHIAMO I PICCIOTTI E PARTE LA TRASFERTA...OVUNQUE SIATE!!!
> 
> Lei non apre le gambe proprio a nessuno...*solo a me non sa resistere *


ora lo dovevi far sapere a tutti??????


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però, partendo dal presupposto che tu scherzassi, non c'è una confidenza tale da poterti permettere di scherzare su una cosa del genere.
> Tuba lo ha fatto e Simy non si è arrabbiata.
> Ma perchè si "conoscono" e l'ironia sotto si coglie subito.
> Non sappiamo praticamente nulla di te se non che hai idee molto squadrate e un modo di scrivere molto veemente che sembra davvero tutto tranne che ironico.
> ...



grazie...l'hai spiegato meglio di me


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ora lo dovevi far sapere a tutti??????


si, basta...diciamolo va


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, basta...diciamolo va


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

minchia sei tremendo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io non dico proprio niente....MUTA SONO


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> minchia sei tremendo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> io non dico proprio niente....MUTA SONO


...e si...sei una da trombare e basta...:mexican:


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...e si...sei una da trombare e basta...:mexican:


no no.,..ti sbagli sai! io sono pura e casta!


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok...quindi?




la libertà di opinione  viene sempre  prima di qualsiasi offesa,
la cancellazione del 3d da parte di qualcuno nemmeno citato..
e non cambia ripensarci dopo mettendo scuse banali.
mi ha dato una brutta impressione.
ognuno si prende le responsabilità di quello che scrive!


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no.,..ti sbagli sai! io sono pura e casta!


CONFERMO...






...quando dormi


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Ok lo dico...

non ce la faccio più a tenermi dentro questa cosa.

Simy mi ha promesso un (admin, si può scrivere pompino o è contro il regolamento? ) se avessi cancellato il thread. OHHH! Finalmente l'ho detto. Ballerino... c'avevi preso in pieno, che ti devo dire? Hai presente la morte del cigno? È così che mi sento.


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> CONFERMO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cretino



geko ha detto:


> Ok lo dico...
> 
> non ce la faccio più a tenermi dentro questa cosa.
> 
> Simy mi ha promesso un (admin, si può scrivere pompino o è contro il regolamento? ) se avessi cancellato il thread. OHHH! Finalmente l'ho detto. Ballerino... c'avevi preso in pieno, che ti devo dire? Hai presente la morte del cigno? È così che mi sento.



GEKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ma sei scemo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> la libertà di opinione  viene sempre  prima di qualsiasi offesa,
> la cancellazione del 3d da parte di qualcuno nemmeno citato..
> e non cambia ripensarci dopo mettendo scuse banali.
> mi ha dato una brutta impressione.
> ognuno si prende le responsabilità di quello che scrive!


si ok, però adesso tagliala

hai pisciato fuori dal rinale...sei stato ripreso abbondantemente, abbi il buon senso di "TAGGHIALLA"

come diciamo dalle nostre parti "un bicchiere i vino e a chiuriemo ccà"

:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

sgniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiickkkkkkkk


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Ps: poi ovviamente ha ritrattato tutto. Profumiera. Zoccola e profumiera. 

Oggi sono in cerca di insulti, nel caso non si fosse capito.


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> la libertà di opinione  viene sempre  prima di qualsiasi offesa,
> la cancellazione del 3d da parte di qualcuno nemmeno citato..
> e non cambia ripensarci dopo mettendo scuse banali.
> mi ha dato una brutta impressione.
> ognuno si prende le responsabilità di quello che scrive!


No Ballerino.
La storia di Simy è una cosa, il 3d cancellato è un altra.
Sono due cose diverse.

La libertà di opinione e la maturità delle persone si riconosce soprattutto dalla presa di coscienza di avere fatto un errore, anche non intenzionale ma che ha ferito, non continuare a difendersi arrampicandosi sugli specchi.

Ironia o non ironia tu hai "detto" una cosa pesante ad una persona sempre molto gentile con tutti e dolce.

Tanto dolce e piena di libertà di opinione che non è stata lei a cancellarlo.
Non ti suggerisce nulla nulla tutto il discorso che stiamo facendo?

Un passettino indietro tipo...


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

A me hai promesso il culo......se ti prendevo come segretaria....!!


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me hai promesso il culo......se ti prendevo come segretaria....!!


o madonna santa.... ma io ste cose mica me le ricordo....soffrirò d'alzhaimer???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

E si scoprono gli altarini... 

Oscuro, non ti dico cosa avrebbe fatto se mi fossi candidato come tuo autista... non me la sono sentita.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> la libertà di opinione viene sempre prima di qualsiasi offesa,
> la cancellazione del 3d da parte di qualcuno nemmeno citato..
> e non cambia ripensarci dopo mettendo scuse banali.
> mi ha dato una brutta impressione.
> ognuno si prende le responsabilità di quello che scrive!



ma che liberta'..questa e'dittatura Lothariana..e'PROIBITO toccare Simy...chiaro???? hai fatto incazzare il Grande Cheat..attento che i picciotti trovano qualunque cosa....vero Cheat???
ehm ehm invornito di un patacca...ballerino che noome del casso..rlassati


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che liberta'..questa e'dittatura Lothariana..e'PROIBITO toccare Simy...chiaro???? hai fatto incazzare il Grande Cheat..attento che i picciotti trovano qualunque cosa....vero Cheat???
> ehm ehm invornito di un patacca...ballerino che noome del casso..rlassati


ci voleva tanto?:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che liberta'..questa e'dittatura Lothariana..e'PROIBITO toccare Simy...chiaro???? hai fatto incazzare il Grande Cheat..attento che i picciotti trovano qualunque cosa....vero Cheat???
> ehm ehm invornito di un patacca...ballerino che noome del casso..rlassati


qualunque cosa maestro...e sopratutto OVUNQUE

amiamo le trasferte...come ai tempi del mio palermo in C...castel di sangro, giulianova...bei tempi 

in effetti...ballerino...:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> o madonna santa.... ma io ste cose mica me le ricordo....soffrirò d'alzhaimer???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io opto per l'abitudine e non per la malattia...

e l'accendiamo...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Ah....allora non ci siamo.....allora mi prendo er culo di annuccia!!!!!


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

*Oscuro, Geko e Cheater....*

...va bene lo scherzo...ma ora state esagerando! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Mhh*

Vabbè...sei sempre la segretaria preferita...ma per il culo mi rivolgo altrove!!!


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però, partendo dal presupposto che tu scherzassi, non c'è una confidenza tale da poterti permettere di scherzare su una cosa del genere.
> Tuba lo ha fatto e Simy non si è arrabbiata.
> Ma perchè si "conoscono" e l'ironia sotto si coglie subito.
> Non sappiamo praticamente nulla di te se non che hai idee molto squadrate e un modo di scrivere molto veemente che sembra davvero tutto tranne che ironico.
> ...


Esatto non so nulla di voi, come voi non sapete nulla di me.
non capisco  la differenza su uno  scambio di offese a vicenda,
tra persone che non si conoscono, a prescindere che sia uno contro tutti 
o uno contro uno,
qualcuno può farlo e altri no?
non vedo molta libertà di opinione in questo forum
questa è + o meno come cancellare un 3d


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...va bene lo scherzo...ma ora state esagerando! :carneval:


tesoro scusami :kiss:

...ma come disse un saggio "a volte le cure per debellare la malattia sono ben più atroci della malattia stessa"


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...va bene lo scherzo...ma ora state esagerando! :carneval:


mamma ciccio mi tocca , toccami ciccio che mamma non c'è


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> in effetti...ballerino...:carneval:


Un po' se le cerca. 

Dai Ballerino D) registrati. I thread dei registrati non si possono cancellare, sai? Oh io avevo 'sta curiosità. Ma cavolo, non mi drogo, non vado a puttane, almeno uno sfizio nella vita me lo potrò pure togliere, no?? E poi mi sono consultato col mio avvocato, non è reato. 


Va bene, basta. La finisco di fare il coglione (ci provo, almeno).


Io avevo voglia di giocare, tu hai scritto delle cose parecchio offensive ed è inutile che adesso ti nasconda dietro la scusa dell'ironia e del gioco... chiedi ad Angelo Merkel se c'ha voglia di scherzare con te.  Adesso una persona più matura farebbe un piccolo passo indietro, tu non vuoi farlo... e la gente qui continua ad attaccarti... è normale, che ti aspettavi? 
Dai, registrati. Però occhio eh, che poi magari ti riempiono di disapprovazioni e non è che devi metter su tutto 'sto teatrino ogni volta che qualcuno ti fa notare di aver detto una parola di troppo...


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Esatto non so nulla di voi, come voi non sapete nulla di me.
> non capisco  la differenza su uno  scambio di offese a vicenda,
> tra persone che non si conoscono, a prescindere che sia uno contro tutti
> o uno contro uno,
> ...


*ONM*


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma ciccio mi tocca , toccami ciccio che mamma non c'è


ti vuoi unire pure tu al nostro momento cazzeggio? :carneval:


----------



## exStermy (10 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah....allora non ci siamo.....allora mi prendo er culo di annuccia!!!!!


Annuccia nun c'ha er bide'....ora che se scrosta t'arriva natale...

ce la fai a resiste?

Ps: nun guarda' me, frate'...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Annuccia nun c'ha er bide'....ora che se scrosta t'arriva natale...
> 
> ce la fai a resiste?
> 
> ...


minchia che immagine pietosa!! 

Oscù guarda che come minimo...se te dice culo.... rischi che te se secca l'attrezzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*Simò*

Ho bisogno di un culo vissuto.....aspettiamo annuccia e vediamo!!!


----------



## exStermy (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia che immagine pietosa!!
> 
> Oscù guarda che come minimo...se te dice culo.... rischi che te se secca l'attrezzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io m'astraggo....tse'...

dici che me so' troppo astrattuto...astraggiuto......commcazz...

vabbe' ce semo capiti e me gioco er jolly....

Rabaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa'

ahahahahahahahaah


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Esatto non so nulla di voi, come voi non sapete nulla di me.
> non capisco  la differenza su uno  scambio di offese a vicenda,
> tra persone che non si conoscono, a prescindere che sia uno contro tutti
> o uno contro uno,
> ...


Va bene.
Se questa è la tua percezione mollo il colpo.
Troppo divario tra quello che cerco di dirti io e quello che tu percepisci.


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tesoro scusami :kiss:
> 
> ...ma come disse un saggio "a volte le cure per debellare la malattia sono ben più atroci della malattia stessa"



scuse accettate.... 
:kiss:


....abbiamo ampiamente dimostrato che c'è modo e modo di giocare


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che liberta'..questa e'dittatura Lothariana..*e'PROIBITO toccare Simy*...chiaro???? hai fatto incazzare il Grande Cheat..attento che i picciotti trovano qualunque cosa....vero Cheat???
> ehm ehm invornito di un patacca...ballerino che noome del casso..rlassati


Lotharuccio iange:


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scuse accettate....
> :kiss:
> 
> 
> ....abbiamo ampiamente dimostrato che c'è modo e modo di giocare


ricordati che IO quando faccio il serio, in realtà gioco...

...e quando gioco, gioco pure...

...ma sempre seriamente!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> (Sbriciolata) mi spaventi, riesci a stravolgere teorie già allucinanti di suo in più allucinanti che mai





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma dai nessuna paranoia... io speravo fossi un utente che è andato via da qualche tempo e di cui non sappiamo più nulla. Questo perchè hai un modo molto simile al suo di esporre le tue teorie... se fossi lui, niente di male, anzi... sarei contenta.





ballerino ha detto:


> mi dispiace non sono io,
> non sarei caduto nei vostri scherzi
> se vi avessi conosciuto in precedenza...





ballerino ha detto:


> Esatto non so nulla di voi, come voi non sapete nulla di me.
> non capisco la differenza su uno scambio di offese a vicenda,
> tra persone che non si conoscono, a prescindere che sia uno contro tutti
> o uno contro uno,
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso chiederti che incidenza ha avuto il tradimento nella tua vita? Cosa ha rappresentato per te?





ballerino ha detto:


> nella mia vita non ci sono tradimenti, mia madre è vedova
> i tradimenti però li noto in giro, pur avendo 24 anni
> devo vire che ne sono molto schifato!
> Sopratutto come dicevo prima guardando gli occhi infelici dei bambini
> che vengono sbattuti a desta e sinistra schiavi innocenti dell 'egoismo dei genitori.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sei giovane, e come tale hai pieno diritto di vedere in bianco e nero, di pensare di sapere quello che è giusto e quello che è sbagliato, di pensare di poter giudicare gli altri, cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura. Alla tua età questo modo di porsi è idealista e romantico, alla mia sarebbe oltremodo stupido, dovrei non aver imparato nulla dai tanti errori commessi.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... io infatti spererei che ballerino con l'età... cominciasse a vedere qualche piccola sfumatura. Perchè quando siamo così severi nei giudizi, automaticamente ci stiamo mettendo ad un livello superiore. E se poi sbagliamo anche noi (e prima o poi un errore grosso nella vita l'abbiamo fatto tutti) abbiamo solo due alternative: o non ce lo perdoniamo o lo neghiamo del tutto.
> Come diceva la mia guida spirituale... chi è più in alto, quando cade, fa il botto più grosso. Devo dire però che a me piace che un ragazzo parli di principi, di cosa è giusto, di cosa è sbagliato... gli spigoli ha tutto il tempo di smussarli; quando alla sua età ci si è già arresi alla logica della convenienza, difficilmente si potrà migliorare.





balerino ha detto:


> non penso che ci sia età per avere ideali
> e stai offendendo tutte le persone
> che hanno dato la vita per gli ideali!
> Soprattutto mio padre magistrato
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia ammirazione per tuo padre, tutta la mia solidarietà a te e tua madre. Ma non hai capito cosa dicevo.
> Non nego gli ideali, ne ho anche io, ci mancherebbe. L'idealismo è una cosa diversa. Seguire un ideale è attraversare un tunnel guardando con speranza la luce in fondo, essere idealistici è camminare con gli occhi chiusi per non fare i conti con la realtà delle cose.





ballerino ha detto:


> se mi consideri idealista sei proprio fuori strada
> e se pensi che non vivo la vita ti sbagli
> dovresti capirlo anche dal lavoro che faccio
> questo senza calpestare mai i principi in cui credo
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e tu hai capito subito che persona sia io?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... fai un bel respiro. Capisco che ti venga l'orticaria in questo posto pieno di insidie e tentazioni ma... leggi un pochino in giro, cerca di capire chi è la persona che hai davanti, prima di parlare. Così eviti di apparire sciocco.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora... ti prego... questa roba fa male, capisci? fa male!!!! offende proprio. Lascia stare il latino, cominciamo con la madre lingua, frasi semplici, ortografia, sintassi e consecutio. Per il tuo bene.





ballerino ha detto:


> le tue riflessioni senza badare ai contenuti
> mi possono insegnare solo, la tua superficialità
> e ti garantisco che posso veramente farne a meno.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una cosa, cinno: la comunicazione passa attraverso la comprensione, per rendere possibile la comprensione sono state date delle regole, la cui somma si chiama grammatica. E tralascio i presunti contenuti, senza fatica alcuna.





ballerino ha detto:


> non preoccupatevi non vi disturbo più,
> in questo sito sono entrato solo per curiosità!
> nella home ho conosciuto una persona , con una grande sensibilità.
> mi sono incuriosito ancora di più,
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cornA vivaddio, cornA... almeno questa...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a questo punto ho una domanda: chi è il colpevole? Dài, vieni fuori, non ti faccio niente, animuccia sensibile...





ballerino ha detto:


> dimenticavo
> con te ho capito pure
> cosa spinge una persona a pagare pur di tradire.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ciao! allora il posto ti piace!





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'intento era quello di offendermi, dicendo che capiva come mio marito sarebbe arrivato anche a pagare pur di tradire me. A proposito, c'è un esorcista tra noi?


... ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ne vogliamo parlare?


Appunto parliamone.

Sei partita a mezzogiorno coi multiquote per scrivere stò post 

Edit: Me sento peggio di Tafazzi. Ho scoperto adesso il multiquote. E io che facevo i vari copia - incolla quando volevo multiquotare.


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ricordati che IO quando faccio il serio, in realtà gioco...
> 
> ...e quando gioco, gioco pure...
> 
> ...ma sempre seriamente!!!


burlone!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ne vogliamo parlare?


povca tvoja....

fai paura...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto parliamone.
> 
> Sei partita a mezzogiorno coi multiquote per scrivere stò post
> 
> *Edit: Me sento peggio di Tafazzi. Ho scoperto adesso il multiquote. E io che facevo i vari copia - incolla quando volevo multiquotare*.


da te non me lo aspettavo :blu:


----------



## exStermy (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto parliamone.
> 
> Sei partita a mezzogiorno coi multiquote per scrivere stò post
> 
> Edit: Me sento peggio di Tafazzi. Ho scoperto adesso il multiquote. E io che facevo i vari copia - incolla quando volevo multiquotare.


braccia rubate all'agricoltura...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> qualunque cosa maestro...e sopratutto OVUNQUE
> 
> amiamo le trasferte...come ai tempi del mio palermo in C...castel di sangro, giulianova...bei tempi
> 
> in effetti...ballerino...:carneval:


vediamo se mi ricordo il..catanese...Cheat che ballerino purpu fosse????ahahahhh....o'ricchio'....al busen...quale ti piace di piu'??


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> povca tvoja....
> 
> fai paura...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


ah Ste', io so buona e cara... ma ho dei limiti.


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vediamo se mi ricordo il..catanese...Cheat che ballerino purpu fosse????ahahahhh....o'ricchio'....al busen...quale ti piace di piu'??


Puppu!!! Bravo Lothy! :up:


----------



## exStermy (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah Ste', io so buona e cara... ma ho dei limiti.


piu' che limiti c'hai na' squadra dietro...ahahahah

macchetenefott'...pensa alla salute...


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vediamo se mi ricordo il..catanese...Cheat che ballerino purpu fosse????ahahahhh....o'ricchio'....al busen...quale ti piace di piu'??


yes puppu...

in palermitano arrusu...


----------



## exStermy (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> yes puppu...
> 
> in palermitano arrusu...


tanto avete fatto che mo' ballerino e' diventata ballerina....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tanto avete fatto che mo' ballerino e' diventata ballerina....
> 
> ahahahahahah


ho letto.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> braccia rubate all'agricoltura...
> 
> ahahahahah


Te ce scherzi.

Quattro o cinque ettari a vigna e m'hai fatto felice.

Altro che c++, c#, static class, select sum group by e minchiate varie.....


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ehm... volevo sperimentare il 'potere' di cancellare un thread e l'ho fatto con il tuo, Ballerino. E' stato più forte di me. Ammetto che la mia era più che altro semplice curiosità...  ora che so che si può fare dubito che cancellerò mai più un thread qui dentro.
> 
> Però un po' mi dispiace eh... mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto mandarti a cagare in quell'altro thread per le offese gratuite al solo scopo di provocare gli utenti di questo forum, quindi approfitto di questo spazio per farlo:
> 
> Vai a cagare! :up:


Io vorrei sapere chi erano le persone insultate. Scusate, sono arrivata tardi.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Te ce scherzi.
> 
> Quattro o cinque ettari a vigna e m'hai fatto felice.
> 
> Altro che *c++, c#, static class, select sum group by* e minchiate varie.....


ma che è sta cosa???

ha a che fare con cum, slut, doggystyle etc.???

:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma che è sta cosa???
> 
> ha a che fare con cum, slut, doggystyle etc.???
> 
> :rotfl:


Magari. Parafrasando ha a che fare quotidianamente con un big pain in the ass.........


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Magari. Parafrasando ha a che fare quotidianamente con un big pain in the ass.........


"pain in my ass"

negli anni mi hanno chiamato anche cosi...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> "pain in my ass"
> 
> negli anni mi hanno chiamato anche cosi...


Cheat, st'americana c'aveva una bocca ch'era un'acquasantiera 

Scherzo eeehhhh


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cheat, st'americana c'aveva una bocca ch'era un'acquasantiera
> 
> Scherzo eeehhhh


minkia...e non ti immagini a letto (un buon 40% incomprensibili) :carneval:

comunque generalmente gli americani sono molto volgari, più di noi nel linguaggio comune...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

*ehm...*

... vi consiglio di dare un'occhiata alla posta del Conte... io vado a fare la spesa...


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> minkia...e non ti immagini a letto (un buon 40% incomprensibili) :carneval:
> 
> comunque generalmente gli americani sono molto volgari, più di noi nel linguaggio comune...


aborro


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha detto che le offese le ha indirizzate a te.mi spiace ma non mi cambia....le avesse regalate a me avrei detto la stessa identica cosa.
> poi il fatto che son qui  a parlare senza averlo letto è la prova che non sia corretto che un utente tolga di mezzo un post.
> del resto mi pare fossimo d'accordo quando lo fece il conte


Sono d'accordo. Mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere il post per farmi un'opinione, soprattutto visto che ho dedotto dai vari interventi che citava anche me. E mi dispiace molto non essere più in grado di farlo.

Di solito le opinioni mi piace farmele non attraverso i commenti di terzi. E poi a me gli insulti non tolgono proprio nulla.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro


cosa???

le porcate a letto o il linguaggio americano???

io adoro entrambi


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

Mannaggia! Arrivo tardi! 
Non c'è un riassunto? Mi son persa tutto. Ballerino È tornato? Ha raccontato la sua storia? CURIOSA!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere il post per farmi un'opinione, soprattutto visto che ho dedotto dai vari interventi che citava anche me. E mi dispiace molto non essere più in grado di farlo.
> 
> Di solito le opinioni mi piace farmele non attraverso i commenti di terzi. E poi a me gli insulti non tolgono proprio nulla.


visto che io avevo risposto e tu ed io eravamo citate assieme(vicinevicine) ti faccio un bignami : io e te mandiamo avanti la casa come un battaglione di fanteria, siamo due maniache dell'ordine, i nostri mariti non possono spostare nulla in casa nè far cadere nulla per terra pena... boh e per questo motivo siamo state tradite, perchè quei due poveri uomini erano frustrati e avviliti. Occhio Ballerino a smentirmi che se mi girano recupero la cache a costo di metterci la notte e posto l'originale. Ciao ragazze, besos.


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> cosa???
> 
> le porcate a letto o il linguaggio americano???
> 
> *io adoro entrambi *


lo sospettavo


----------



## oscuro (10 Maggio 2012)

*No*

Non ha racconatato la sua storia ma ha scritto un pò di porcate....!!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> visto che io avevo risposto e tu ed io eravamo citate assieme(vicinevicine) ti faccio un bignami : io e te mandiamo avanti la casa come un battaglione di fanteria, siamo due maniache dell'ordine, i nostri mariti non possono spostare nulla in casa nè far cadere nulla per terra pena... boh e per questo motivo siamo state tradite, perchè quei due poveri uomini erano frustrati e avviliti. Occhio Ballerino a smentirmi *che se mi girano recupero la c*ache a costo di metterci la notte e posto l'originale. *Ciao ragazze, besos*.


vai a cachare?


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sospettavo


e quindi???

non è da te non dare spiegazioni...


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *e quindi???
> 
> *non è da te non dare spiegazioni...


che ne so??mica son qui a dare spegazioni a tutti i ballerini e americanofili del circondario


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Dietro quei nik, esattamente come il tuo, ci sono persone. Che hanno fatto percorsi dolorosi. Che hanno dovuto mettere in discussione buona parte se non tutta la loro vita. Il loro modo di pensare. Di vivere se stesse e la coppia.
> *Tu hai detto una cosa gravissima nel tuo 3d che non posso appoggiarti perchè mi fa venire la nausea.
> Hai giustificato un tradimento in base ad un pensiero tuo dopo pochi giorni che sei qui sul forum.
> E se anche avessi colto nel segno è stato un comportamento meschino che non ti fa onore, come non fa onore a nessuno.
> ...


Sul rosso: molto vero.

Sul nero, ma anche sul resto: ricordami di tenere una copia del post nel caso mio marito mi trovi a letto con un altro uomo


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> visto che io avevo risposto e tu ed io eravamo citate assieme(vicinevicine) ti faccio un bignami : *io e te mandiamo avanti la casa come un battaglione di fanteria, siamo due maniache dell'ordine, i nostri mariti non possono spostare nulla in casa nè far cadere nulla per terra pena... boh e per questo motivo siamo state tradite, perchè quei due poveri uomini erano frustrati e avviliti.* Occhio Ballerino a smentirmi che se mi girano recupero la cache a costo di metterci la notte e posto l'originale. Ciao ragazze, besos.


:rotfl:



Cavolo, come vorrei che mio marito potesse leggere... :rotfl:


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Ballerino (o Ballerina, come preferisci). Dai, riapri quel 3D che se no qua continuano tutti a rimproverarmi perché ho ceduto a una piccola tentazione. Non lo faccio più non lo faccio piùùù!!! 

Ok. Ammetto di essere di un superficiale insopportabile oggi, ma tutto 'sto casino per nulla.

Ballerino, riaprilo. 

Io vi faccio un piccolo riassunto. Diceva che, basandosi su quello che aveva letto, Angelo Merkel si meritava il tradimento perché la sua compagna avrebbe di certo voluto provare qualcuno con un po' di maturità in più e non un... boh, non mi ricordo, comunque gli dava dell'immaturo e del pesante.

Sole e Sbriciolata erano di quelle donne che fanno venire il latte alle ginocchia, quelle che 'la casa sempre perfettamente in ordine ecc ecc' e quindi i rispettivi compagni non potevano fare altrimenti.

Free non ricordo... ma anche con lei non era stato molto gentile (ironico, dice lui)

Simy invece è una che al minimo complimento di un uomo apre le gambe e la da via, quindi come si potrebbe biasimare il suo compagno?

E poi aggiungeva qualcosa come: trovate pure tutti gli errori grammaticali che volete, questo non cambierà quello che siete.

Chiedo scusa a Ballerino per eventuali imprecisioni e/o dimenticanze e se dal mio piccolo riassunto non emerge il suo innato senso dell'umorismo.

Però non lapidatemi più, su. Ballerino, riaprilo e facci ridere tutti. Io purtroppo non conosco barzellette.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ne so??mica son qui a dare spegazioni a tutti i ballerini e americanofili del circondario


scrivi "americanofili" come se fosse una offesa...

NEVERMIND


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> visto che io avevo risposto e tu ed io eravamo citate assieme(vicinevicine) ti faccio un bignami : io e te mandiamo avanti la casa come un battaglione di fanteria, siamo due maniache dell'ordine, i nostri mariti non possono spostare nulla in casa nè far cadere nulla per terra pena... boh e per questo motivo siamo state tradite, perchè quei due poveri uomini erano frustrati e avviliti. Occhio Ballerino a smentirmi che se mi girano recupero la cache a costo di metterci la notte e posto l'originale. Ciao ragazze, besos.


In definitiva Simy è passata per la zoccola della situazione e io per una moglie maniaca dell'ordine e pure un po' frigida? 

Complimenti alla capacità deduttiva di ballerino


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ballerino (o Ballerina, come preferisci). Dai, riapri quel 3D che se no qua continuano tutti a rimproverarmi perché ho ceduto a una piccola tentazione. Non lo faccio più non lo faccio piùùù!!!
> 
> Ok. Ammetto di essere di un superficiale insopportabile oggi, ma tutto 'sto casino per nulla.
> 
> ...



sento che stanotte non dormirò per non essere stata citata nella lista  

:girlcry:


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

Grazie mille per il riassunto!
Insomma ha sparato a zero  e vabbè


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sento che stanotte non dormirò per non essere stata citata nella lista
> 
> :girlcry:


Chiara, ma cosa dovrei dire io? Nonostante i miei amanti Tebe non mi considera infedele e ballerino mi vede come una la cui unica perversione è passare l'aspirapolvere! Non riesco a scalfire la mia immagine di brava ragazza su questo forum!
Sono più pura di Quintina!


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sento che stanotte non dormirò per non essere stata citata nella lista
> 
> :girlcry:


Ed io non dormirò perché ho ceduto...  ma ho sempre voluto farlo...  mi sono sempre trattenuto...  volevo provare...  da quando ho saputo che era possibile...  e oggi mi sentivo davvero un bimbo di 5 anni curioso, non ho resistito...  Ho peccato. Ma non capiterà più.


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sento che stanotte non dormirò per non essere stata citata nella lista
> 
> :girlcry:


Dai...su su non disperare, neanche io!
O siamo troppo brave o neanche ci ha notate! Ahahah


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ed io non dormirò perché ho ceduto...  ma ho sempre voluto farlo...  mi sono sempre trattenuto...  volevo provare...  da quando ho saputo che era possibile...  e oggi mi sentivo davvero un bimbo di 5 anni curioso, non ho resistito...  Ho peccato. Ma non capiterà più.


mon dieu tutte queste faccine color lavanda mi turbano l'irideXD


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sento che stanotte non dormirò per non essere stata citata nella lista
> 
> :girlcry:


visto "l'occhio lungo" del personaggio ti avrebbe dato della casalinga frigida che ascolta musica da camera nei salotti 800eschi sorseggiando un the


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mon dieu tutte queste faccine color lavanda mi turbano l'irideXD


Non sono comunque sufficienti ad espiare le mie colpe... 

Non dormirò davvero. Lotterò, combatterò, studierò hackeraggio avanzato, recupererò quel thread fosse l'ultima cosa che faccio nella vita. Sarà fatta giustizia.

Intanto però mi vo a fare un caffé che ho già sonno...


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> visto "l'occhio lungo" del personaggio ti avrebbe dato della casalinga frigida che ascolta musica da camera nei salotti 800eschi sorseggiando un the


:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ed io non dormirò perché ho ceduto...  ma ho sempre voluto farlo...  mi sono sempre trattenuto...  volevo provare...  da quando ho saputo che era possibile...  e oggi mi sentivo davvero un bimbo di 5 anni curioso, non ho resistito...  Ho peccato. Ma non capiterà più.


Vabbè dai. Almeno hai fatto un bel riassunto. E se te lo dico io che insegno puoi crederci


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè dai. Almeno hai fatto un bel riassunto. E se te lo dico io che insegno puoi crederci


Grazie! Non so perché adesso di anni sento di averne 6. Sono già in prima elementare! 

Ah, il titolo del thread (che recupererò costi quel che costi, attraverserò le selve oscure del web ecc ecc bla bla bla) era: _

"Tradimenti. Era inevitabile in questi casi."_


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Grazie! *Non so perché adesso di anni sento di averne 6. Sono già in prima elementare!*
> 
> Ah, il titolo del thread (che recupererò costi quel che costi, attraverserò le selve oscure del web ecc ecc bla bla bla) era: _
> 
> "Tradimenti. Era inevitabile in questi casi."_


Dai, hai messo pure il titolo. A questo punto ti farei passare diretto alle medie


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vediamo se mi ricordo il..catanese...Cheat che ballerino purpu fosse????ahahahhh....o'ricchio'....al busen...quale ti piace di piu'??


"sticci re di pupi" questa è adatta per te


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dai, hai messo pure il titolo. A questo punto ti farei passare diretto alle medie


Le medie? :scared:Oddio ora mi sento sotto pressione eh. Non so se oggi me la sento... 

Affrontare tutti quei compiti importanti, i bulletti, la pubertà e tutto il resto... ho un tantino d'ansia da prestazione.


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Le medie? :scared:Oddio ora mi sento sotto pressione eh. Non so se oggi me la sento...
> 
> Affrontare tutti quei compiti importanti, i bulletti, la pubertà e tutto il resto... ho un tantino d'ansia da prestazione.


e pensare che speravi in un applauso generale cancellando il 3D..


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Le medie? :scared:Oddio ora mi sento sotto pressione eh. Non so se oggi me la sento...
> 
> Affrontare tutti quei compiti importanti, i bulletti, la pubertà e tutto il resto... ho un tantino d'ansia da prestazione.


Vabbè dai, ti tengo in prima allora.

Però niente coccole dalla maestra, sono severissima


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> e pensare che speravi in un applauso generale cancellando il 3D..


Eh, c'hai ragione... e invece... in punizione dietro la lavagna!  


E fammela na piroetta, su!!! Un sorriso? Nemmeno eh?


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, ti tengo in prima allora.
> 
> Però niente coccole dalla maestra, *sono severissima*


E anche poco credibile!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> "sticci re di pupi" questa è adatta per te




spiega...ragazzo


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> spiega...ragazzo


a naso mi sembra rumeno


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> a naso mi sembra rumeno



o moldavo...visto il personaggio..


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> spiega...ragazzo



questa non la trovi su google devi sapere il catanese...


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> questa non la trovi su google devi sapere il catanese...


conosco discretamente il catanese e posso dirti che sticci (singolare sticcio) al più è ragusano

nel resto della sicilia è STICCHIO...non scherziamo con le cose serie!!! 

per il resto MAI sentita la frase


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> questa non la trovi su google devi sapere il catanese...


Minchia certo che oggi è il tuo giorno fortunato 'mbare! 

Ma cchi spacchiu rici??


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> conosco discretamente il catanese e posso dirti che sticci (singolare sticcio) al più è ragusano
> 
> nel resto della sicilia è STICCHIO...non scherziamo con le cose serie!!!
> 
> per il resto MAI sentita la frase


ma se conosci la parola "sticci", non puoi aver non capito il significato.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ma se conosci la parola "sticci", non puoi aver non capito il significato.


RI-PE-TO

"u sticciu" si dice solo a ragusa, vittoria, modica...

frasi "note" con la parola "sticcHio" me ne vengono poche...

diciamo..."u sticchiu e bellu e a minkia fa burdellu"
oppure..."u sticchiu è duci e a minkia etta vuci"
o ancora..."sticchiu i to ma...sticchiu i to nanna..."

...non mi viene in mente altro...


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> RI-PE-TO
> 
> "u sticciu" si dice solo a ragusa, vittoria, modica...
> 
> ...


scusami,  ma se hai capito sticci o sticchiu come dici tu le altre sono facili

aiutino: vittoria del re...


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> RI-PE-TO
> 
> "u sticciu" si dice solo a ragusa, vittoria, modica...
> 
> ...


Sì concordo, ragusano.

Complimenti Cheat. Brigantony docet. :rotfl:


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

*Da qui semus in ballu es precisu ballare*


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cancellare è sempre un atto improprio, comunque.l'admin ha fatto male a dare questa possibilità


No ha fatto benissimo.
Non vuoi che ti si cancelli il 3d?
Ti registri al forum e partecipi con le stesse responsabilità degli altri utenti.
Noi utenti siamo soggetti al sistema di moderazione, gli ospiti vengono moderati con il sistema di poter cancellare.
E questo è un ottimo deterrente, quasi quasi desso vado là e cancello quello di stermy...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La vittoria di Admin resta quella di non loggarsi più come Admin.
Non ti piace questa repubblica...hai vasta opzione di scelta no?

Cioè tu ti metteresti a fare l'Admin e a controllare tutto quel che vien scritto?NO.
Però critichi sempre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> visto "l'occhio lungo" del personaggio ti avrebbe dato della casalinga frigida che ascolta musica da camera nei salotti 800eschi sorseggiando un the









tipo queste?  

vi presento: Sole&Sbri


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> *Da qui semus in ballu es precisu ballare*


stasera ballo dalle 23:00

molto lontano dalla sardegna, ma ancora per poco fine mese arrivo.


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> stasera ballo dalle 23:00
> 
> molto lontano dalla sardegna, ma ancora per poco fine mese arrivo.


 vai a fare la stagione in costa?


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

Io ho cancellato perché mi prudeva la manina... Ero in ufficio e non potevo fare altro per lei. 

Che poi sto ballerino ormai ha perso credibilità. L'ho invitato a registrarsi, l'ho invitato a riscrivere o a confermare o smentire quello che aveva scritto. Non solo non scrive in italiano, ma non sa scrivere nemmeno in quello che vorrebbe far passare per il suo dialetto.

Visto che avevo un prurito, secondo me l'ho speso senza fare troppi danni. Non ci siamo persi molto... E poi ho già detto che non lo faccio più, ormai sono cresciuto: ho 6 anni adesso.


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *No ha fatto benissimo.*
> Non vuoi che ti si cancelli il 3d?
> Ti registri al forum e partecipi con le stesse responsabilità degli altri utenti.
> Noi utenti siamo soggetti al sistema di moderazione, gli ospiti vengono moderati con il sistema di poter cancellare.
> ...


Concordo su tutto soprattutto sul neretto!


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> vai a fare la stagione in costa?


Si ho un contratto per questa estate, amo la sardegna e i sardi


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io ho cancellato perché mi prudeva la manina... Ero in ufficio e non potevo fare altro per lei.
> 
> Che poi sto ballerino ormai ha perso credibilità. L'ho invitato a registrarsi, l'ho invitato a riscrivere o a confermare o smentire quello che aveva scritto. Non solo non scrive in italiano, ma non sa scrivere nemmeno in quello che vorrebbe far passare per il suo dialetto.
> 
> Visto che avevo un prurito, secondo me l'ho speso senza fare troppi danni. Non ci siamo persi molto... E poi ho già detto che non lo faccio più, ormai sono cresciuto: ho 6 anni adesso.



mai detto che fosse il mio dialetto... 

pensavo che questo forum servisse a confrontarsi,
per raccontare le proprie storie, non una gara a chi scrive meglio in italiano.


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> mai detto che fosse il mio dialetto...
> 
> pensavo che questo forum servisse a confrontarsi,
> per raccontare le proprie storie, non una gara a chi scrive meglio in italiano.



cmq geko penso che lo indossi meglio tu "sticci re di pupi"


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)




----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Si ho un contratto per questa estate, amo la sardegna e i sardi


bene!
ma vai in costa smeralda o in zone meno vip?
Ma quindi il tuo mestiere (per ora immagino) è ballare in discoteca.
chissà perchè pensavo lavorassi  come barista


----------



## bubu (10 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


>


:amici: non pensarci...ahahah


----------



## aristocat (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ormai i tradimenti o come li chiamo io "frequentamenti promisqui"  vengono fatti quasi solo
> per sentirsi in uguaglianza con la società che ci circonda.
> 
> Penso che sia l'amante che la persona tradita in realtà, si tratti solo di persone alle stesso piano
> ...


 Promis*q*ui?


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ha fatto benissimo.
> Non vuoi che ti si cancelli il 3d?
> Ti registri al forum e partecipi con le stesse responsabilità degli altri utenti.
> Noi utenti siamo soggetti al sistema di moderazione, gli ospiti vengono moderati con il sistema di poter cancellare.
> ...


e tu critichi me che critico.la stiuazione è critica:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> a naso mi sembra rumeno


cit, volevo chiederti:com'è che non ti schiodi mai dal confessionale...hai paura di perderti per i corridoi?


----------



## ballerino (10 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> bene!
> ma vai in costa smeralda o in zone meno vip?
> Ma quindi il tuo mestiere (per ora immagino) è ballare in discoteca.
> chissà perchè pensavo lavorassi  come barista


fino a 18 anni sono stato ballerino classico, tra i 17e 18 ho iniziato a lavorare come ballerino + facevo sfilate di moda,
ma ho smesso quasi subito rinunciando ai contratti, la morte di una mia amica, morta per anoressia, mi ha traumatizzato!
nella danza e nella moda le ragazze vengono un pò spinte a farlo è uno schifo!
poi ho cambiato genere, mi sono dedicato alla danza moderna dove non esiste il problema sopracitato.

Non sono il classico cubista,  ballo e vesto sui temi delle coreografie da eseguire,
mai nudo! al limite il torso ma rare volte.

Le serate le faccio nella zona VIP,  le giornate invece le trascorro in posti 
quasi assenti dai turisti, frequentati dalla gente del posto.


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> fino a 18 anni sono stato ballerino classico, tra i 17e 18 ho iniziato a lavorare come ballerino + facevo sfilate di moda,
> ma ho smesso quasi subito rinunciando ai contratti, la morte di una mia amica, morta per anoressia, mi ha traumatizzato!
> *nella danza e nella moda le ragazze vengono un pò spinte a farlo *è uno schifo!
> poi ho cambiato genere, mi sono dedicato alla danza moderna dove non esiste il problema sopracitato.
> ...


molto vero


----------



## The Cheater (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cit, volevo chiederti:com'è che non ti schiodi mai dal confessionale...hai paura di perderti per i corridoi?


Credo di essermi reso conto tipo 3 giorni fa dell'esistenza di "altro" sul sito 

Consigliami


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Credo di essermi reso conto tipo 3 giorni fa dell'esistenza di "altro" sul sito
> 
> Consigliami


non voglio responsabilità...ma ad occhio e croce amore e sesso dovrebbero incuriosirti


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Promis*q*ui?


Aristocat, non so come dirtelo ma... ecco... noi tutti abbiamo affrontato e superato la cosa del 'promisqui' da un bel po'! Sei indietro di qualche post! Qui sono già volati insulti, Simy è una che la dà facile e io e Sbri siamo due massaie ossessivo-complusive (pure un po' frigide) che martirizzano i mariti usando le pattine come strumento di tortura.
Devi aggiornarti!


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Aristocat, non so come dirtelo ma... ecco... noi tutti abbiamo affrontato e superato la cosa del 'promisqui' da un bel po'! Sei indietro di qualche post! Qui sono già volati insulti, Simy è una che la dà facile e io e Sbri siamo due massaie ossessivo-complusive (pure un po' frigide) che martirizzano i mariti usando le pattine come strumento di tortura.
> Devi aggiornarti!


Io Santa Goretti, non dimenticarlo.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu critichi me che critico.la stiuazione è critica:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


>


Conte...


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


>


:mrgreen:mbé che colpa ne ho se mi si incrociano le letterine?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte...


Ma hai visto che errore? Da non credere eh?
Veramente qui la gente si spaccia per perfetta e poi non lo è...da non credere!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## geko (10 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> :amici: non pensarci...ahahah


Ci sto provando... ma non è affatto facile. Grazie per la solidarietà! :carneval:


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Aristocat, non so come dirtelo ma... ecco... noi tutti abbiamo affrontato e superato la cosa del 'promisqui' da un bel po'! Sei indietro di qualche post! Qui sono già volati insulti, Simy è una che la dà facile e io e Sbri siamo due massaie ossessivo-complusive (pure un po' frigide) che martirizzano i mariti usando le pattine come strumento di tortura.
> Devi aggiornarti!


Io non l'ho ancora superata:carneval:


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> bene!
> ma vai in costa smeralda o in zone meno vip?
> Ma quindi il tuo mestiere (per ora immagino) è ballare in discoteca.
> chissà perchè pensavo lavorassi  come barista


perchè ti sembra 'mbriaco?:carneval:


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Io non l'ho ancora superata:carneval:


Potrebbe aiutarti qualche seduta di training autogeno! Fai un bel respiro, puoi farcela


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Potrebbe aiutarti qualche seduta di training autogeno! Fai un bel respiro, puoi farcela


la cosa mi ha messo a socquadro


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Potrebbe aiutarti qualche seduta di training autogeno! Fai un bel respiro, puoi farcela


O no...di nuovo pucci pucci voi due?
:bleah:


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O no...di nuovo pucci pucci voi due?
> :bleah:


mai smesso


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O no...di nuovo pucci pucci voi due?
> :bleah:


Senti Tebe, è l'unico che mi caga sul forum, lascialo fare


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O no...di nuovo pucci pucci voi due?
> :bleah:


sei gelosa, ho capito..possiamo fare pissi pissi io e te se vuoi (ma non in inglese però)


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Senti Tebe, è l'unico che mi caga sul forum, lascialo fare


apperò....una serrata selezione, vedo


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> la cosa mi ha messo a socquadro


Ok, si passa direttamente alla psicoterapia.

Dimmi Angelo, cosa ti viene in mente se dico che ballerino è inno*q*uo?


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

*Sentite voi due...*

...non mi fate paura.
Io vi marco stretti.
E tu Solina smettila.
Non sei una traditrice. E' inutile che insisti.
Ora ti riporto sulla retta via.

Angelo vai a broccolare una traditrice. e lascia stare Solina


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok, si passa direttamente alla psicoterapia.
> 
> Dimmi Angelo, cosa ti viene in mente se dico che ballerino è inno*q*uo?


mi scialaqquo


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sei gelosa, ho capito..possiamo fare pissi pissi io e te se vuoi (ma non in inglese però)


Eh certo...


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...non mi fate paura.
> Io vi marco stretti.
> E tu Solina smettila.
> Non sei una traditrice. E' inutile che insisti.
> ...


appunto perchè non lo è broccolo....con te sarebbe più facile...forse..
no pissi pissi? popi popi come ti pare?


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh certo...


Eh certo che?:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> appunto perchè non lo è broccolo....con te sarebbe più facile...forse..
> no pissi pissi? popi popi come ti pare?


Sei ubriaco?
va beh, me ne vado a fare un giro...
Mi raccomando...


----------



## Fabry (10 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> la cosa mi ha messo a socquadro


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei ubriaco?
> va beh, me ne vado a fare un giro...
> Mi raccomando...


quale parte del discorso ti fa pensare ad un ubriaco?:carneval:


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> View attachment 4612


ok mi aqquieto


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...non mi fate paura.
> Io vi marco stretti.
> E tu Solina smettila.
> Non sei una traditrice. E' inutile che insisti.
> ...


Mi sa che sei arrivata un po' tardi Tebe 

E comunque ora devi spiegarmi com'è che a tutte consigli escursioni nella 'diversamente-fedeltà' e a me invece mi metti in riga... com'è 'sta storia?


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei arrivata un po' tardi Tebe
> 
> E comunque ora devi spiegarmi com'è che a tutte consigli escusioni nella 'diversamente-fedeltà' e a me invece mi metti in riga... com'è 'sta storia?


già...com'è 'sta storia?


----------



## Sole (10 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> già...com'è 'sta storia?


Tranquillo, la retta via ormai l'ho persa da un pezzo.


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tranquillo, la retta via ormai l'ho persa da un pezzo.


io non l'ho nemmeno comprato il tom tom


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei arrivata un po' tardi Tebe
> 
> E comunque ora devi spiegarmi com'è che a tutte consigli escusioni nella 'diversamente-fedeltà' e a me invece mi metti in riga... com'è 'sta storia?


ma perchè nella mia testa sei un pò così






Ti risulta che cenerentola tradisse'
No.

Comunque ho deciso di usare la tecnica della rimozione, quella che usano i bambini quando scoprono che i genitori fanno sesso.

farò così.
Sole non tradisce.

Un pò come se Sbri tradisse.
O Ultimo.
No.
Devo rimuovere il pensiero.
Mi sento male.XD


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Aristocat, non so come dirtelo ma... ecco... noi tutti abbiamo affrontato e superato la cosa del 'promisqui' da un bel po'! Sei indietro di qualche post! Qui sono già volati insulti, Simy è una che la dà facile e io e Sbri siamo due massaie ossessivo-complusive (pure un po' frigide) che martirizzano i mariti usando le pattine come strumento di tortura.
> Devi aggiornarti!


ma perchè tutti mi descrivono come un pezzo di legno???? che sia l'avatar? comincio a farmi dei complessi...


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2012)

*Maa*

Ballerino e"Innocuo"??????CULO MOLTO LABILE E SERVIZIEVOLE!!!


----------



## bubu (11 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> fino a 18 anni sono stato ballerino classico, tra i 17e 18 ho iniziato a lavorare come ballerino + facevo sfilate di moda,
> ma ho smesso quasi subito rinunciando ai contratti, la morte di una mia amica, morta per anoressia, mi ha traumatizzato!
> nella danza e nella moda le ragazze vengono un pò spinte a farlo è uno schifo!
> poi ho cambiato genere, mi sono dedicato alla danza moderna dove non esiste il problema sopracitato.
> ...


si, posso assicurarti che in certi ambienti (zona vip) è davvero uno schifo.
Si affittano ville (e che ville) per feste dove vengono chiamate ragazze. Alcune vanno gratis altre le pagano.
Naturalmente se fanno extra (e li fanno) allora il prezzo sale.
Una volta mi era capitato di un tizio che era venuto in barca con la moglie, aveva fatto una telefonata e dopo aver mollato la moglie a prendere il sole lui era andato in villa (3500 € per 3 ore) dove gli avevano mandato una ragazza per i suoi sollazzi!
Conosco l'ambiente perchè mi è capitato, per un anno della mia vita, di fare la cameriera all'occorrenza per questi personaggi che gestiscono le ville...
i miei occhi ne hanno viste di schifezze


----------



## exStermy (11 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> si, posso assicurarti che in certi ambienti (zona vip) è davvero uno schifo.
> Si affittano ville (e che ville) per feste dove vengono chiamate ragazze. Alcune vanno gratis altre le pagano.
> Naturalmente se fanno extra (e li fanno) allora il prezzo sale.
> Una volta mi era capitato di un tizio che era venuto in barca con la moglie, aveva fatto una telefonata e dopo aver mollato la moglie a prendere il sole lui era andato in villa (3500 € per 3 ore) dove gli avevano mandato una ragazza per i suoi sollazzi!
> ...


scrivi un libro....

manca...

ahahahahah


----------



## ballerino (11 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> si, posso assicurarti che in certi ambienti (zona vip) è davvero uno schifo.
> Si affittano ville (e che ville) per feste dove vengono chiamate ragazze. Alcune vanno gratis altre le pagano.
> Naturalmente se fanno extra (e li fanno) allora il prezzo sale.
> Una volta mi era capitato di un tizio che era venuto in barca con la moglie, aveva fatto una telefonata e dopo aver mollato la moglie a prendere il sole lui era andato in villa (3500 € per 3 ore) dove gli avevano mandato una ragazza per i suoi sollazzi!
> ...


concordo in pieno, il primo anno che ho lavorato in sardegna avevo una stanza in una villa di queste
dopo due giorni sono scappato a cercare un altro posto per dormire e ho trovato un monolocale
in un paesino tranquillo senza turisti, dove ho fatto molte amicizie, mi accolgono come se fossi  nato li
e torni per le vacanze, peccato che non sempre lavoro in sardegna e quando ho finito la stagione me ne vado 
con molta tristezza, mi commuovo sempre sià all 'arrivo che all 'addio, mi accolgono come un parente, che brava gente.


----------



## bubu (11 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> concordo in pieno, il primo anno che ho lavorato in sardegna avevo una stanza in una villa di queste
> dopo due giorni sono scappato a cercare un altro posto per dormire e ho trovato un monolocale
> in un paesino tranquillo senza turisti, dove ho fatto molte amicizie, mi accolgono come se fossi  nato li
> e torni per le vacanze, peccato che non sempre lavoro in sardegna e quando ho finito la stagione me ne vado
> con molta tristezza, mi commuovo sempre sià all 'arrivo che all 'addio, *mi accolgono come un parente, che brava gente*.


siamo molto, molto ospitali, è vero!


----------



## bubu (11 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> scrivi un libro....
> 
> manca...
> 
> ahahahahah


ahahah, non credo possa interessare!


----------

